# Going No where fast!! Part 2



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

New home guys 

x x x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh a new thread for us!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hope that's OK Clare? 

 Nicky x x x


----------



## Kamac80

New thread sounds good to me!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

fine by me!  don't really belong anymore anyway


----------



## zp

new thread......

I'm still going no where fast, how depressing. 

Off to london for the weekend now, so bye till tuesday girls.

lots of love Zp


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Helen  have alovely time in London


----------



## Tazza

Got my consultant appointment tomorrow so if anyone would like to blow me some bubbles for luck i would really like it xx

Hope you are all OK

Tazza x


----------



## Kamac80

Good luck for tomorrow tazza

Kate xx


----------



## Kiah

Cool - a new home!

How is everyone doing today?

We had our first fertility appointment today and I am no longer going no where fast as going no where even slower, or so it feels.  Sorry I am feeling increadibly down and sorry for myself tonight.  I knew we were not going to get clomid today but I wasn't prepared for how long we are going to have to wait.  After our questions I had to have a transvaginal scan to look at my ovaries as I have pcos and this scan showed my ovaries to be in a far worse state than my previous scan.  The dr said she would have expected to see a chain of cysts with a white patch in the middle, well I had no white patch I was covered in cysts completely.  I can't have clomid until my ovaries are in a far better state as I will almost definately overstimulate and produce loads of eggs.  I have also been bleeding a lot over the past wee while which my gp thought was down to my pcos, it was infact coming from my cervix which will need seeing to before treatment as it could cause a problem later on in treatment other wise.  I have an appointment to see about starting clomid (all going well) in JANUARY 2007.  I am so gutted at the time scale.  I have been prescribed metformin to try and improve my ovaries in the mean time which is a positive, she wasn't initially going to do this as I don't have many other pcos symptoms and those I do have are quite mild but she felt she really had to if I was going to get the clomid at all.  I am also in a bit of pain after my internal investigations   Dildocam, swabs, and generally a good root about (what makes people go into gynae careers   )  My tummy was sore the whole way through and still is and I bled a lot, thankfully they had a supply of sanitary towels (the big fat ones I'v not used sinse I was 13!) and tampons ( who are you kidding  )

I am feeling really down in the dumps tonight and will post a proper post tomorrow when I have picked my chin off the floor...

Hope everyone is doing fine and I'm sorry for being so self indulgent in my post

Matty


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Does anyone mind if i join you

I have been going nowhere fast for an age and after my clinic appt on weds
I am going even slower like a snail pace

Our IVF was supposed to be last nov/dec and now it looks like its gonna be next feb/mar 

Look forward to getting to know u all

Tazza have wished u well for ur appt elsewhere but will blow u some bubbles

Emilyxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

welcome emily


----------



## bbmonster

HI can i join you, after 3 years of TTc, we still aint got ovulation under control arghhhhhhhhh

Claire xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hiya emily and claire welcome to the thread!! U can come and have a good rant here!!

Matty - i will reply to u later hun about your appointment

Kate xx


----------



## Ella*

Hi Emily & Claire ( tell me about ovulation! Control? What control?   Why am I laughing when it's no laughing matter  )
Yep, this is def the thread for treading water! 
Kate, your hospital ( re robes) sounds a goodun! Such a simple solution huh? & saves bare bottoms & carrying your own gown in.

Have a good w/e y'all

Ella


----------



## Kamac80

Hi ella u have a nice weekend as well - i am working!!  

Hiya matty i have read your post now - u poor thing - waiting till jan 07?!! Thats riduculous!! U have been through so much - i cant believe the state of your tubes though - why do we get these cysts? It seems so unfair.

Anyway im here for u hun


----------



## Ella*

Oh Matty! I never read your message!!! I just read the last page.
Poor you, poor poor you. Why Jan 07? What a darn pain all round!!!

This also throws me in a quandary ( sorry to turn it to me!) I too know I need Clomid once I have donor sorted but I also have PCO with cysts ( compared to some with PCOS who have side affects without cysts). Can't see how GP can prescribe without seeing compare ultrasound like yours but as I'm off hospital patients now as they don't do donor there my cons wont be overseeing me anymore. Gawd knows what where when now  

What can be done for you quicker?


----------



## Kiah

Hi guys

Welcome Emily and Claire, look forwrd to going nowhere with you both!

Kate - Thanks! How you getting on these days anyway?  I knew I had a lot of cysts after my last scan when I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries but to see the state they are in only a few months later...I was shocked    

Ella - I wouldn't worry overly, plenty of women with pcos take clomid even those with cysts.  The problem I have is the number of cysts, most women with pcos have areas with no cysts but I don't.  I was told yesterday that I have severe pcos but have been prescribed metformin which should help and then when the number of cysts reduce then I can go on clomid.  The reason I have to wait so long is I need to be on the metformin for at least 6 months so that hopefully my ovaries will be in a much better condition and also because I have to get this thing with my cervix sorted then this also causes a delay so for once it is my body rather than the NHS delaying treatment.  I would imagine you would get all your care at a hospital who does donors and that the consultant there would be responsible for doing a scan etc  Maybe I am wrong? it does sound really difficult for you.

Matty


----------



## Kamac80

Hiya matty - i am feeling a lot better hun - i tend to hit a rough patch at times!! Being away from work helped i think as everyone always asks me about baby things when im there and it doesnt help!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Scooby Doo

Hi girlies,
Anyone mind if i join in? Anyone got any tips on learning to be patient?! 
Feel the need to have a bit of a self centred moan, so sorry if i bore anyone!
Some days i am totally fine about everything, and other days i just cry all day.  
My tubes are really badly damaged and although i'll find out for definate on Wednesday, it looks like they will have to come out. I know theyre blocked and dont work but once theyre gone im totally reliant on ivf for it to happen and that tiny 1% miracle chance of it happening naturally is gone.  Every time i go for more tests they seem to find more problems with me. I feel incredibly guilty that i cant give my DH the family he would love. He says he doesnt care if it never happens, all he wants is me, kids or no kids,i then feel a bit better   and take a couple of steps forward, but most of our friends are starting families and everytime i hear of another couples happy announcement i seem to go back 3 paces.  Im finding it so difficult to stay positive and with weeks inbetween each appointment im slowly going mad  .

Does anyone else have days like this or am i losing the plot...? 

S
x


----------



## Kamac80

hiya scooby and welcome hun!!

Yeah come and join the impatient bunch of ppl!!! lol

Kate xx


----------



## Kiah

How was everyones weekend?  

Kate - I am so glad you are feeling a bit better, you do sound more cheery  

Scooby - Welcome to the thread    Patience, erm, um...somebody got a dictionary please    Sorry, patience is definately not my strong point either.  Your DH sounds like he is a good support, my DH often says that if we can't have kids it wont change anything, hes not going anywhere which makes a big difference, I put enough pressue on myself as it is    Feel free to have a self centred moan when you need too, we all need to sometimes.

DH and I have just come home from the cinema, saw X Men 3, came ou saw the Da Vinci Code was starting so headed right back in again.  Had a braw afternoon sitting on my bum but now I am going to have to stay up rather late getting some studying done  

Hope everyone is doing ok
Matty


----------



## Kamac80

Aww thanks matty yeah im feeling a bit better - well until my AF comes!!!

lol - 2 films in 1 nite?!! i love it!! Wot was the da vinci code like as we are going to see it soon hopefully!

Kate xx


----------



## Kiah

Hmmmm, damn those AFs    

The Da Vinci Code was excellent!  They did change a few things and I have heard a few folk say they thought the ending was weak but I really enjoyed it even though there was a mad woman gasping at every little thing somewhere in the cinema!!!  Really recommend it though.  I have read it but not for ages so couldn't actually remember much of the storyline to remember exactly where it deviated from the book which was probably a good thing as my DH read it just last week for the second time and saw all those bits, although he did say that they did the book justice.

Anyhooo, off out to lunch with my dad and sister so had better go.

Matty


----------



## Kamac80

hiya matty have a nice lunch hun!

Yeah my hubby is reading the book at the moment so says he doesnt want to see the film until hes finished the book but if the film does the book justice then it sounds good!!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel*

I liked the film too. Although the ending was different slightly. 
Feel really peed off. I was just "chating" with my email/messenger friend in America who is expecting her baby next week and she's going on about how awful being pg is! She already has a 1year old.people without IF really have no idea. She knows our situation.I know we haven't had comfirmed IF but we have been ttc for nearly 2years so i think thats IF. Its just makes me cross how some people get pg just my washing there dp/dh pants!!!


----------



## Kamac80

hiya mel - i also cant stand ppl like that - unless u really are in the situation of being infertile nobody has a clue how u feel - i also hate it when my SIL who ttc for 1 yr then fell pg as did a so called friend of mine - turn around to me and say that know how im feeling and wot im going through!! Erm they have NO idea as we have been ttc 3 yrs now and at least they have their kids now!!!

Also while im having a rant here!! I also when i was younger took it for granted that i would just have kids and thats it so whenever someone tells me they are going to start trying for a baby i tell them dont think it will happen straight away as it mite not!! Sure they love me 4 saying that!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel*

I know what you mean. When i was younger i use to think I'd like to have children one day but not yet. I thought it would be so easy,i suppose we all did. I also said to someone who said her and her DP were going to tcc that it might take awhile so don't get to excited-but of course it happened 1st month for them.  A girl i work with said to me had we any luck ttc and when i said no and we were going to see the doc, she said she knew how hard it was as it took awhile for her to fall.When i asked how long she said 4months!     How could she possible understand?!Some people have no idea.***

Alittle       for you all.***


----------



## zp

hello

I'm too tired to read all the weekend posts but hello to the new people and hello to the rest of you too  

Don't start me on the how easy it is to get pg storys ahhhhhh , you just have to ignore anyone like that, remeber you are not the only ones ttc thats what this site is for.

So world cup fever has begun in our house dh has bought the england germany 2001 match on dvd and installed himself on the sofa, apparently this is a warm up  . He has also stuck up an england flag and a score chart on the fridge. Is he 35 or 5? Maybe I can give him stickers on his chart if he moves his ass of the sofa...Still the girl next door and I have a few bottles of wine tucked away and if its sunny the garden will be all ours.

I still have to see the davici code, but maybe men in black PVC would be a better choice? Hope everyone is OK,

love Zp


----------



## *Mel*

Zp-i was just reading your signature strip and we are at the same stage. We have our 1st hospital appointment next tuesday. Do you know when your consultation will be? Good luck chick. Mel***


----------



## Kamac80

hiya girls - i know mel i hate that as well when friends or ppl say that know how i feel as they ttc for 6 months or whatever before they fell pg - like u said - they have no idea - u want to try ttc for 3 yrs - its killing me at times

Kate xx


----------



## Ella*

Drives you nuts!


----------



## zp

mel our first appointment is july 24th, good luck for next tuesday - let us know how you get on.

Zp


----------



## babylove

hiya!

well i dont know if this is the right place for me..have not read everyones post but i am just wantin g some advise..my dh and i want to ttc but the problem is he had a vas when he was married to his previous wife 8 years ago,now we are married we feel we want a bundle of joy for us...we are in a dilemma becoz we dont knwo where to start..there is so much being said about every procedure its even scary to know where to start...personally am for a reversal first(microscopic of course which costs more than the normal one)but the thing is what if it fails..it will mean having to spend more on ivf or icsi or whatever else..so at the moment i have had a look at various clinics that offer reversals and there is this one called hartelpool cllinic..does anyone have any idea how its like or how their services are?consultation etc for a reversal?

we really do not know where to start we are scared and wish we could have anhyone out there in the same position as us and who will be so kind as to give us some good advise..that wud really be a blessing to us..thanks for this thread..dont know if it was the right one to post on though..thank you all..

babylovexxxx


----------



## Kiah

HEEEELLLOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!  AAAAAAAANYBODYYYYYYYY HEEEEEEEERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Or am I the only person still not going anywhere  

Hi Babylove - I have no idea about vas reversal but I do know about not going anywhere so welcome!

ZP - your DH sounds just like mine, thats the type of thing he would do too, we loads of stuff printed off the web (don't know what only that its world cup related!) and its all over the livingroom floor where it will probably remain until the whole thing is over unless I pick it up (and if I really want to risk my marriage - put it in the bin  )

Hope there is someone out there, I am all alone  

Matty


----------



## zp

Hi matty
I'm still here, still going nowhere!! well actually going to edinburgh today with work then back tomorrow. Gets me out of the office and I only have to do 1hs work when I get there! RESULT

Welcome to babylove, first port of call for most people is your GP. If they are any good they will give you lots of good advice, if they aren't then you may have to got to the clinics yourself but I'd try the GP first.

Goodluck today Mel

Hope everyones enjoying the sun

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya matty we are still here!! lol

Welcome to babylove xx

Just a flying visit today as seeing the occupational health person at work at 10.30am!!! Then the car is going in for its MOT!!

Kate xx


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Girls

I was wondering if you mind if I join you? it would be lovely to have some one to talk to that feels the same as you do. 
We have been trying for 18 months although I've not actually been on any contraception for about 4 years, so its a long time. its gets me down some days and its all I can think about. 
I've had some bloods done and DH has just took his swimmers into the hospital yesterday so we should have results next week. 
it would be lovely just to be able to chat. 

Toni
x x x x


----------



## zp

Of course we could do with a few new faces after 2 of our number got lucky and fell pg naturally (lets hope its a good sign )

Hope everyones enjoying the sunshine....any results mel?

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hi there toni and welcome to the thread

Kate xx


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Kate and Zp


thanks for having me. 

I'm at work at the mo and really don't want to be, the sun is out and I'm getting more and more bored sitting here.  At least I finish in an hour and then I'm off to doss in the garden for a while.


----------



## zp

know what you mean - its sooooo nice outside 
I quite enjoy my job but on days like this its hard to stay focused. From my office I can see the peak district hills and I just want to be out there.

If you don't mind me asking what kind of hormonal imbalence did your tests show? I see your clinic appointment is soon - thats good, we have waited nearly a year from first seeing our GP. I am supposed to be fine but I suspect have endo as I have all the symptoms and dh has plenty of swimmers but they can't swim all that well. Quite ironic as he can't swim at all. He's thinking of taking lessons I wonder if his sperm can learn too?   

Have a nice evening in the garden

love ZP


----------



## Kiah

Yay! I am not here alone anymore!

Toni - Welcome!

ZP - just had to laugh at the mental picture of a bunch of sperm stood beside a swimming pool with a rubber ring on   I hope your DH is giving them good instruction as he is getting his (probably not at thee same time or people will think he is a bit  )

Kate - how are you?  Car get on at its MOT ok?

Mel - How did your hospital appoinment go?

Well, what a gorgeous day!  I work with people with a disability of some nature or another and so me and the woman I was working with today took great advantage of the weather and headed outdoors.  I am now ever so slightly pink looking and feeling fab!  Just wished it was ever so slightly brown looking but I am not a tanner, my main aim in the sun is to avoid the red!

Hope everyone is doing fine and enjoying this luvlee day!

Matty


----------



## Kamac80

Hiya matty well MOT was fine thanks - just something to do with the brake discs but i kind of knew that!! But they passed it anyway!! Also i got 75 on my essay so very happy!!

I like doing my home care job as im out in the sun but hate when im working on the wards as its so hot up there!!!


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Everyone

Thanks for making me feel welcome.

The hormone imbalance to high testosterone and low oestrogen (what ever that means?? )  I have posted on here a couple of times but never really got any answers so I assume no one else really has any idea what it means? Doctor reckons thats what might be stopping me from getting pregnant but then on the other hand he said my Progesterone was at 41 and that means I'm ovulating? .  I was so confused I went back to the doctors but he seemed to get the hump because I'd gone back so I left non the wiser!!!!

I can't believe you have waited a year! I waited 3 months and that seemed like a life time. DH should have his results by Monday so hopefully he is OK.  He seems to think I'm going to leave him if its him.  Silly sod! I'd never leave him. I think its getting to him a bit. 

Another gorgeous day out, going to Brighton tomorrow for a bit of shopping, can't wait. 

Everyone have a great day

Toni

x x x


----------



## zp

hi toni
I have no idea what your results mean either, I'm sure the consultant will have a better idea.
Take it easy on dh, I get convinced that mine is going to leave me, I know its crazy I just find it hard to beleived he'd what to stay with me when I'm such a mad emotional, moody ***** half the time! 

Have a great time in brighton, are you after anything special?

Kate, glad your car passed MOT, its always a worrying time as it can cost you a fortune if they find a problem.

Matty, hope you can manage to juggle work and being outside again that sounds nice. I'm stuck indoors but I came in at 7.30 so can leave early tonight. AND there are strawberry cornettos in my freezer...


love Zp


----------



## Toni.....

Hi

Zp- I haven't been on any contraception for 4 years and the doctors kept saying I wasn't falling because of the Depo injection I was taking and that in some women it can take some time to leave their system.  It got to a point when i said "enough is enough" and it must be something else.  I know the problem is with me and not my DH.  He's just really para at the moment cos he's being tested. I'd never leave him, I'm hoping we just need a little help as opposed to their being a serious problem.

Oh don't talk about cars.  In March I had the clutch replaced, in May I had the exhaust replaced and then last week I had to have my starter motor replaced. It due for it MOT next month and I'm tredding it. You would think with all that, that I've got an old clapped out thing thats ready for the scrap yard but I haven't! its only a couple of years old!!! 

I just popped home and its absolutley lovely out. I'm off at 4.30 and going for a BBQ tonight.
I really can't wait for Brighton tomorrow, not going for anything special, just going to enjoy the sun and a little shopping. 

Toni 
x x x x x


----------



## *Mel*

This is what i posted on day on appointment matty-

We feel totally deflated. Doc said my one of my levels on the cd2 test was abnormally high but wouldn't say which one and what that ment. She ordered us to have bloods ads hsg done and our next appointment is on the 8th July. I don't know what i expected really but feel like we aren't any closer,i just want to pig out all day but have to go back to work and I've got ww 2night. Doc also said during my internal that my womb was red and that i might get some spotting.I never do after smears etc but i have this time and i thought it felt more gentle then usual.

Hope you are ok all. I still feel like i don't belong anywhere as we are still unsuree of the problem and maybe we are just unexplained.***


----------



## Kiah

Mel - I am sorry I missed your post after your appointment, I'v been missing a lot recently as I am not on here as often as I used to be because I am so busy.  I am sorry to hear your appoinment went pants, it must be very frustrating to not have any answers to why you are not getting pregnant - maybe after your hsg and next appointment they will be able to shed a bit more light    Have they given you any indication of what they might try if you are still unexplained by that point?  

Toni - Crickey, talk about car trouble! I hope you enjoy your shopping and sunshine this weekend.  I got a little sunburned yesterday as I was out in the sun with work but it is not that sunny here today althought it is still nice and warm. 

Kate - congratulations on your asignment!  Even with all the stress you have been under and how bad you are feeling you still got a good grade - want to waft some good grade vibes my way  

ZP - strawberry cornetos - I'm coming to yours!  I have frozen peas in my freezer, maybe some sweetcorn and half a loaf of bread   Yum!

Hope evryone else is doing fine!

Matty


----------



## ellebee

Hi there everyone
would love to join your thread as i too feel like we are going no where fast and life is going too fast!  I recognise some of you from my initial post but apart from posting one tonight on HSGs i haven't really been on just using it for research really.  We have been ttc for what seems like ages - our two year anniversary is coming up at the end of July.  I went really mad last year with it all and spent a lot of time crying and arguing with dh about anything!  Sometimes i think i look for other things to have a go about and get upset about as i cant do anything about our fertility.  Any way we had our first NHs appointment in Feb this year and have just finished all the tests - blood, swabs, sperm and last week my HSG. I have been so worried about the HSG and convinced that there was going to be something wrong with me that when i found out my tubes were clear i kind of fell apart again and got really emotional.  Its strange how the not getting pregnant cloud makes me think everything is going to be negative.  So now it looks like its sperm issues.  We have an appointment with the consultant on the NHS in November but i want it now!!  I was telling a friend about how all the waiting is driving me mad, we have been put on the NHS waiting list for ICSI which is 3-5 years and she said oh just go private and when i said how much it cost she said that well that wasn't that much for a baby and at least we would have given it a go!! Honestly i really think that some people have no idea about all of this which is why this place is so great.  Its sooo hard knowing what to do.  We looked into adoption in dorset, this takes two years and the priority children are those over three or younger ones with problems.  Sorry to rant so much but it really does drive me up the wall.  I was having acupuncture which i loved but i cost over £1oo a month and now i keep thinking well that would go a long way to ICSI privately so i have stopped going.  i just wish someone could tell me what to do, when to do it and where to do it!!  Does anyone else feel like they are living in limbo?  
OK rant over time to go!!  I am generally a happy person - honestly! 

Ellebee


----------



## zp

Hi Ellebee

welcome to our thread......we are here just waiting and waiting and waiting! 

How was everyones weekend?

I'm inexplicably fed up today so lets have some chat.

love Zp


----------



## Toni.....

Hi 

My weekend was good.  Brighton was lovely.  Sun, sea, shopping, lovely. It was packed with the footy crowd as you can imagine but it was all in good spirt.

We got there about 9.30 and left at about 7pm. we had a lovely dinner and a little lay on the grass before we came home. Very romantic! DH text me from work today to say he had a lovely time and that he feels a lot better and more at ease about our relationship after this weekend. (he's been feeling a little low about this fertility thing, thinks I'm going to leave him if its him.  I'd never leave him.) 

We should get my DH results today so keep your fingers crossed for us. x x x 

Just been home for lunch, my god! its boiling outside. i didn't want to come back. 

Toni

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80

hi ellebee and welcome to the thread.

hiya zp sorry to hear u are fed up - i am as well - i will explain in a min why.

Toni sounds like u had a good weekend hun - i was dying with AF pains!!

Ok here goes.....

Well i didnt have a great nite last nite and feelin still quite depressed and have done for a very long time - i had a chat with my husband and i have let the whole having a baby thing take over my life - me and my hubby said that all we seem to do these days is have BMS and things in our relationship have started to come apart coz of how im feeling.

I feel that i mite come away from the site for a while as it seems all the ppl around me who i have chatted to are falling pg and although im happy for them it hurts that its not me. I feel i need to come away and stop being so baby orientated and concentrate on my marriage before it falls apart - i want it to go back to how we were 5 yrs ago when we first got together.

I dont really want to leave and i mite not but i feel it mite help i dont know.

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel*

Yeah i have pains too! Wish the witch would arrive as i keep thinking there might be a chance...My (.)(.)s are sore and hurt when i walk up/down stairs. Going to eat ice-cream-solves everything!


----------



## Toni.....

Hi

i know its hard sometimes.  I've just had a friend who has had a little girl 4 weeks ago and she wasn't even trying to fall.  Last night another friend who has endo and her DH has low swimmers has just fallen naturally.  Although I'm over the moon for them I'm still a little jealous but it does go to show that even if you have problems there is still hope.
So although me and DH feel a little cheated with everyone falling around us, it also gives us hope knowing that they have a BFP. 

Toni 

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80

hiya toni thanks for the kind words - i know i have hope it will happen for us one day but im finding it hard inbetween when all my friends and family are falling pg.

Kate xx


----------



## zp

Hi Kate

I know you have been having a hard time recently and I think you are right our relationships are so important, you have to focus on your marrige. Why not start something new together? I also understand about this site, while it is very helpfull the adictive side of it can make you even more baby obsessed and when someone you have been chatting to becomes pg it hurts and you feel alone again. You will get through this kate I know you will, keep talking and have a little fun with dh.

Take care 

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya zp thanks for the kind words.

Well i have reached a decision - im not leaving but i am going to be making a more concerted effort with my husband - i am going to make myself be more positive in life and try not to let things get me down - i am being referred to a counseller so im hopeing that this will help. I am also not going to stop the fact that i cant have kids yet upset me anymore - i just find it hard on this site when someone falls pg - i know they have been through what i have but it still hurts that its not me - i need to try and deal with this.

Love u all

Kate xx


----------



## zp

Kate

I'm glad you have made a decision it sounds like a good one and I'll be here if you need any help......

Heres to being more positive

love zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya zp well hubby came home last nite so positive about things so heres hopeing!! I will keep u informed - we have both agreed on lots of things and im pleased that he feels the same as me.

Kate xx


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all fine.

Does anyone know what the wait is for DH Sperm results?  We have just been told by the path lab at hospital that they take about 2-3 weeks for the results to get back to the doctors, intially we were told 4-5 days. 2-3 weeks takes us right up to our first clinic appointment and I'm worried that we may not have them back by then.

Toni

x x


----------



## zp

Hi Toni,

I don't want to worry you more but we had to wait 3 weeks and at our appointment the results wern't back !!! But thats a whole other rant. What I suggest is that the week before your appointment you phone and make sure the results are back and if not get someone to chase them.
Good luck.

Kate, as long as you keep loving each other and can laugh a littl eat yourself you will be fine xx

its miserable and rainning here today

[fly]WHERE IS THE SUN??







[/fly]

love Zp


----------



## Kiah

Zp - the sun has is in Scotland today - yipee!  and a glorious day it is too!

Kate - glad things are sounding a wee bit more positive.

Toni - hope your DH results come through soon.

Mel - how are you doing? 

Ellebee - know what you mean about the process going so slow and life going so fast  

Oh well, not much to say really just thought I would pop in and say hi!

Matty


----------



## Toni.....

Hi ladies

ZP- thanks for the advise, I'll make sure I chase them for results.

Matty- I noticed your ticker factory says 7 month wait to start clomid!  May be I'm a little niave but why do you have to wait that long for it? I was hoping that I might be able to persuade the consultant on my first appointment to give me some but the more I read the more I'm starting to think thats unlikely.

Can any one explain to me what we are to expect from our first appointment and where it goes from there? 

Thanks in advance

Toni
x x x x


----------



## Kiah

Hi Toni - I have to wait so long for clomid because of the state of my ovaries.  At my last appointment I was told that a typical polycystic ovary would have a string of cysts with a white smooth area (normal ovary) in the middle.  I have no smooth area at all, my ovaries are completely covered in cysts.  This means that if I was given clomind now I would overstimulate and release lots of eggs at once which is not good    I am on metformin to try to get my ovaries in a far better shape so that come January I will hopefully be able to get clomid then (but only if my ovaries are in a better state - which they had better be or I will go mad!).  At my clinic what they do normally is at the first appointment I get all my tests and DH tests are arranged then after his results are back then I would get clomid (if my body was not so bloomin' awkward) so as your DH tests have already be done you minght not have to wait long to get clomid - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

At our first appoinment we were asked some questions - medical histories, how long we had been trying, what my cycle was like etc we were never asked anything about how often we had BMS or anything.  Then I had my scan, was weighed (well was weighed before seeing doc) and given metformin then the nurse took blood to test my hormones (again!), liver and kidney function (for the met) and ruebella status.  That was that!  Don't know if that helps any!


Matty


----------



## Toni.....

Thanks for the advise Matty, it seems like your going through it a bit? and  I'm sorry for you for that.  
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for January x x x x

Toni


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hello all jsut thought I'd pop in and say hi!!


----------



## ellebee

Hi there everyone
Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sun and the weekend.  I just had a visit to the dentist as i was having gum problems/pain where they took a wisdom tooth out 6 years ago.  I thought maybe a bit had broken off and was working its way out, told the dentist this and he did an xray and said there was a wisdom tooth there that was impacting and needed to be removed!  Told him i had had both bottom ones out and he suggested i was confused and had only had one out!  Told him that i thought i knew what i was talking about as i have them both in a pot at home!!  So i asked to see the xray as i didnt believe him!! And there it is, i guess i have grown another one - ho hum i hated having it done last time i was so swollen i looked like i had gone ten rounds with mike Tyson!  Just feel like all i seem to be doing at the moment is having tests and going to the hospital - Arghhhh

Wow its so refreshing not to be focusing on a fertility issue i had forgot what it felt like!!

The music teacher at work asked me yesterday "are we going to be hearing the patter of tiny feet from you soon"   God it drives me mad, I feel my heart rate go up and i am sure that i go quite red in the face.I  always have a real urge to be rude and swear alot at people and possible even punch them when that happens but i just smiled sweetly and told her that we had no room for a baby yet and needed to make the house bigger!  

OK off to sit in the garden and contemplate my swollen gum 
Have a great weekend
Ellebee
x


----------



## Kamac80

hiya ellabee sorry to hear about the dentist problems - i avoid them like the plague!!

I also hate that question about when im going to have a baby - as ive been feeling down lately i am now resorting to answering with "i dont want kids yet" and this seems to be working then i go and get into my car and shout!!! lol

Well im waiting for my hubby to get in from work so i can go to the pub or maybe i could go without him!!! lol

Clare hi to u hun.

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel*

Hi everyone-still witing for the witch to arrive she just loves to play games! Hope you are ok. Mel***


----------



## Kiah

Ellebee - dentists    

I know what you all mean about people asking about when you are going to have a baby.  Even my closest friends (apart from 2) think I am the least maternal person in the world.  I have always answered that question with "I'm really not all that fond of babies" and "why would I want to lose my independance to a crying pooing machine".  I find it so much easier than exposing my wounds to everyone.  It also makes me feel less of a failure    All my friends can go and get pregnant at the drop of a hat (and have done) and I just couldn't stand it to let them know that I can't do the same.  Probably sounds silly but thats me for you  

Hiya Claire - how you getting on?

Mel -     

Toni - Thanks for that!

Kate - how you getting on now?

Matty


----------



## Kamac80

hiya matty i am fine hun thanks for asking! Im glad u feel the same way and tell ppl u dont want kids - it seems so much easier saying that then saying we cant have kids! 

Speak soon  xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I posted a few weeks ago asking if i could join and think only posted once since

Am back now, things were a bit hectic, my dad was taken ill, i went to the clinic (complete waste of time and money) and then i had an op last week.

Feeling a bit  cos despite being on 2 meds to stop af from arriving i am now on the 2nd af this month, what a joke!!

zp i notice from ur signature that ur also going to jessops have u had ur initial apt yet??

Clare hope u r keeping well
Kate hope that ur doing ok

a big  to everyone will hopefully get to know u all

mmm well my best friend was coming around this morning at 930 i got up early espeically and sh hasnt turned up typical!!

Will try not to be a m oaning minnie on my next post 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## zp

Hi Emily

welcome back....Sorry to hear abour your dad, how is he now? Why was your clinic trip a waste of time? And 2 AFs in one month thats just rude!  No wonder you need to moan.

My inital appointment is on july 24th, only one month to go - Are you a regular there??


Elbeee, that dentist thing yuk, I feel uncomfortable just reading your tale.   hows it feeling today?

Mel, any sign of AF? this is CD39 for me. Any chance you could be pg? None for me I think, only got temp shift saturday....could be a long wait yet.


Happy monday to everyone else

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya emily nice to see u post again. I am doing ok feeling a bit more positive. Well hope your dad is ok?

Typical that when u expect someone to be coming round and they dont arrive!!

zp - how many yrs will u be married on wednesday?

Kate xx


----------



## zp

4 wonderfull years......


----------



## bbmonster

HI all

I joined this thread at the begiining of the  month before i went on my hols and told you how i was going nowgere fast as we had been ttc for 3 years and we still didnt have ovulation, well, guess what..... They upped my clomid to 100mg and i ovulated, woohoo


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

you will learn that my posts are like buses none for a while and then numerous all together  

zp  for wednesday honey hope u and dh have something special planned.

I have been treated at Jessops for endo and fertility, i am under prof ledger

I felt my last appt was waste of time cos all he did was change the hrt drug which i take alongside my injections which in all fairness he could have done with writing a letter to my gp apart from that he said to stay on the injections long term until i can go for the ivf still have a few lbs to lose and my endo isnt under control enough just yet so back to see them in october, another long wait!

bbmonster hope u had a gr8 holiday fab news that u finally ovulated hope u had lots of  

Kate glad to see ur feeling a bit more positive.
thanks for asking after my dad he has good days and bad days
My friend did arrive eventually shes gone home now tho then dh said she could have stayed over, mmmm what does he want i wonder

Love to anyone i havent mentioned
Emilyxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi there girls hope u are all ok? Have been at my mums as my brother turned 17 today and watched the footie!!

*zp* - happy 4 yrs wedding anniversary for tomorrow  By the way has mel mentioned she got a BFP?

*bbmonster* - welcome back hun - glad they have upped the clomid - hope it works 

*emily* - i am fine hun hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

zp hope u and dh had a lovely evening today

Kate glad to hear that ur doing ok

BBmonster fantastic news re the ovulation  

I did read elsewhere about mel not sure shes posted here tho

Not much going on here!
I have just said  to my 2nd af of the month  despite having 2 meds to keep her away shes still finding her way thru 

Feeling really tired this week, and getting cheesed off with our local hospital am still waiting for a scan now been waiting over 8 weeks the thing is supposed to be urgent  was told would be within 6 weeks spent most of today trying to track down and only get a ansaphone message to leave ur name and number    

Never mind tomorrow is another day or so they say 

Emilyxx


----------



## zp

Hi Girls

well dh and i had a fab meal, avioded talking about IF and had fun instead.

Emily have you sorted your scan out yet?

BBmoster congrates on ov    for 2ww.

kate HELLO hunny how are you today?

love Zp


----------



## suepoo

Hi

Hope you dont mind me joining.  I am feeling fed up at the mo.  Im on waiting list for injections and have to lose weight to get treatment.  I am due to see consultant soon (i suspect he wants to see if i have lost the weight or not) - but they keep putting back the appointment (i just got a letter today putting it back another week) - they are so slow!  I was told I would have a HSG & then move onto the next lot of treatment; well - It is 1 year since I had my HSG & I have had no treatment since then (apart from keeping on the Metformin).

Saying that - I am dreading seeing the consultant in a way cos i havnt lost all the weight i was supposed to so i suspect he will just put me to the bottom of the list til i have lost the weight.  Has anybody else been in this position?  Do you know if they can cancel your treatment until you have lost weight or if you go to the bottom of the list?....think i am frustrated cos if that is going to happen i just want it over & done with - its the not knowing what he is going to say which is killing me.  

im trying to stay positive but am just FED UP!!  I am sick of having to smile & congratulate others when they get pg or have a baby - its not fair!

Also - my so-called friend annoyed me the other day (she has always been insensitive about my TTC but I let a lot of it go because most of the time she doesnt mean to be - she cant help it) but she said to me the other day that she has thrown her left-over clomid (which she didnt need & only got by LYING to her GP but wanted so she could have a summer baby so she could have the summer off work on Maternity leave - she is due in August) away - cos she didnt need it anyway!!!!  I was so mad at her (and mad at me for not saying anything!).

Oh god...........sorry to moan & rant so much - I am usually an optimistic person but am just feeling a bit frustrated and impatient at the moment.

Thanks for listening
Sue


----------



## Kamac80

hi zp i am fine hun - glad u had a lovely meal out and its great when u dont talk about IF isnt it?!! Makes u feel so much better  

Hi sue and welcome   Come join the mad lot!! Sorry to hear that u are having to wait - its annoying isnt it? Well me and my hubby are ttc naturally at the moment until we have saved for ICSI next yr!

Kate xx


----------



## Toni.....

Hi ladies

WE got DH results back yesterday and although we didn't get a chance to see the doctor concerning them I've gathered from looking at internet that they are swimming well but are not of normal form.

I'm so dowm today.  We knew that my hormones were a bit off balance but now it may also be something to do with DH.  I always thought this was going to be so easy. Why is it so hard??  

ZP - Thanks for the info yesterday concerning results. 

Toni 
x x


----------



## Kamac80

hi toni sorry to hear that - did they say wot the abnormal forms are? As my hubbys SA was 100% abnormal sperm

Kate xx


----------



## Toni.....

Hi

This is what the results said ( I gather as well that some tests have a lot more info than this but this is all that was on the results) 

R- Volume 3.0ml
R- Count 73.0 x 106ml
R -motility 70%
R- Morphology  Normal forms 5%

I'm not 100% sure what they mean as we didn't get to speak to the doctor because we needed them for Thursday and the doctors had no appointments until next week so they just gave us a copy. 

i think the volume needs to be 2ml, Count 20 x 106 (what ever that means??) Motility 50%, Morphology (again what ever that means) 30%.  Truthfully I don't have a clue and its annoying we didn't get to see the doctor.  
i know we are going to the hospital on Thursday but its upsetting having the results in our hands and not knowing the meaning of them. We have been waiting in anticipation for these and now we have them with no clue what they mean and from looking on the internet I'm taking it that they are not the best results  

Toni
x x


----------



## Kamac80

hiya toni - well having a think really!!!

well 3.0ml is fine
the count is fine
Motility seems fine - that means that 70% are moving in the right direction!!
The morphology is low as it should be 30% or more - this means that only 5% of your hubbys Sperm are normal shaped.

My hubbys SA was that the count and volume was fine and 80% were motile but there was 100% abnormal sperm of which 93% had abnormal heads and 7% have abnormal tails which is why they dont get into my eggs!!

So hope this makes sense?!

It means that if the 5% are getting to your egg it may happen for u but it wont for me as all sperm are duff!!

Kate xx


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Kate

Yes I think I finally get it. Thanks for that.

I suppose 5% is better than nothing. Although I'm still not sure what my hormone imbalance means.

I'm sorry to hear about you and your DH.
So what is your next step then? 

I get really confused with all the terminology and what the steps are.  Our first appointment is on Thursday so we should find out some answers to all our questions.  I just want it now, it does my head in. 

Toni


----------



## Kamac80

hiya toni i know all the wordings get on my nerves as well!!

Next step for us is ICSI but its going to take us around a yr to save for it so working hard in the meantime and having fun as well!

Kate xx


----------



## zp

Hello

Been a busy week for me this week so not too much surfing time! In york yeasterday for a meeting and on a course tomorrow and friday.

Anyway welcome to sue - I know exactly where you are coming from and rant on girl as much as you like.......

Good luck for the appointment tomorrow toni, let us know how you get on, make sure you ask lots of questions.

Emily, kate, BBmonster, matty, elbee and everyone else Hello and hows it going??

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya zp nice to hear from u hun 

I am ok - saw the GP today and hes happy to refer me to counselling as well as writing to the hospital to find out whats happening about tx. So im feeling a bit more positive.

I start my placement on monday in the community so i doubt i will be on here that often!

Kate xx


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Ladies

My appointment went well yesterday.  The consultant said that the hormone imbalance in me is so slight that it won't be affecting my fertility and concerning DH sperm, he said his results are fine.  He said the morphology is low but the count and mortility are high and thats what is important. 
The next step is a lap and dye on the 13/09/06. so I'm keeping my fingers crossed thats going to be clear. 

Toni

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80

hiya toni glad it went well for u.

Thats good news about the sperm though!

Not long till the lap and dye then - u will be fine.

Kate xx


----------



## zp

Hello again


I've lost where everybody is........

I had my appointment at the hospital and am now WAITING for a lap and dye


Any up dates from anyone who is going nowhere fast



Love ZP


----------



## Toni.....

Hi

I managed to get the doc to give me clomid in the intrem till lap and dye and started it this month.  I ovulated on Monday and it was so so painful, I couldn't walk it hurt that bad but if thats the price I have to pay for a little person then so be it. 

Toni 
x x x


----------



## zp

oh look toni your lap and dye is the day before mine.....

Are you nervous? I am, how long are you planning to be off after? How come the doc gave you clomid? Mine said he might try me on some after the lap and dye

Zp xx[br]: 2/08/06, 10:09I forgot to say I was recomended to take 2 weeks off after, sounds like a long time...


----------



## Toni.....

He did say that he wouldn't bother with clomid until he knew whether my tubes were blocked or not as it would be pointless if they were but I sort of said would it hurt and persuaded him to give me some.

I didn't ask the consultant about time off but from what I've read on here and from a friend of mine that a week to two weeks is the norm depending on how your body heals.  I have my pre- op assessment on the 1st of September so I'll ask then.  I've told work that I'll be off a min of 1 week.  

Its strange knowing your having an op in advance.  I'm a bit apprehensive about it and get butterflies when i think about it. 
I feel better about things now that we are actually doing something as opposed to just hoping each month. 

This month is weird as I've started clomid and ovulated Monday and have been having plenty of   (TMI) so now all I can thing about is if the dreaded AF will be coming.  I'm at the point where I just can't wait for this cycle to hurry up and be over. I know deep down that I'll be disappointed but because we are actually on our way to trying to get things happening and starting the clomid, I just can't help feeling a bit excited that this might be the month

fingers crossed x x x x 

Toni


----------



## zp

Toni,

  for your 2WW

I have horrid AF pain today and am struggling at work  , going for a tansvaginal unltra sound scan tomorrow  . not sure if I want them to find anything at this or in teh lap and dye or not. If they find endo (as suspected) maybe they can treat it, if not who knows what the problem is......


Anyhow, anyother going nowhere girls still going nowhere or finally gone somewhere?

love Zp


----------



## Toni.....

just thought I'd let you know as a little encouragement if you do have endo, a friend of mine has had it for years and has had it cleared away and then it came back etc etc. 
Her and DH had been trying for a year when the doc started looking into them and it turned out that not only did she have endo but her DH sperm counts was really low as well.  She was devastated but just before they were due to go to their first appointment she got a   naturally.

so there is hope for us all. 

Toni 

x x x


----------



## zp

Thanks for the positiveness, had the ultrasound today, went OK if you ignore the fact that I had to share the waiting room with pg ladies and their adoring husbands  
No results for a few weeks yet so none the wiser as to whats wrong but another hurdle is over

how are you today
love Zp


----------



## Toni.....

Hi

I'm good today, its going slow though.  I'm looking forward to getting out of work today. I finish at 3 so not too bad. 

I had a scan earlier this year and that was the same. Full of pregnant women. I couldn't wait to get out of there.  
when I had my scan though the consultant did say there and then that he couldn't see anything.  Apparently when they are looking for PCOS they would be able to see a build up of eggs in the ovaries and mine was clear and he could see that straight away.  So he may not of said anything to you as there was nothing to say.  I'm sure if he had seen something he would have said. I know the Doctor I saw would have. 

I'm not sure if its best for something to be wrong or nothing to be wrong.  I suppose if something is wrong they can fix it but then I don't think I want anything to be wrong, on the other hand I don't know if I want there to be nothing wrong as what do you do then?? 
Oh well time will tell. 

I'm dreading the lap and dye but I also can't wait to have it done. The worst bit of all the fertility thing is the waiting.  You wait each month in your 2ww and you wait to see the consultant, you wait for the op, you wait , you wait, you wait.  

Sorry I'm going on today aren't I!!!!

anyway normal stuff.  We are house hunting at the moment and thats stressful.  We have been looking for months and still haven't seen anything we like. We looked at a house last night and although it was a lovely house, it didn't really have a kitchen to speak of, so were not sure. 

Hope everyones day is going well.  

Toni
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Hello girls a very quick update with me!

Hubby had second SA on wednesday so just waiting on the results then we can get referred to the hospital to have the free consultation regarding starting ICSI!

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

Hello Kate - Does this mean you could start ICSI on NHS??  i got the vibe from your note that it was more than just a test result.  I do hope so for you.

ZP - Am back about!!!  I'm on first cylce of Clomid (must update my signature!!) and will be on the 2 WW either now or in a day or so!  I've had a pain in lower right hand side for some of the day so think this could be ovulation.  (its timed right, I'm day 11 of 26)

Hayley


----------



## Kamac80

Hi hayley unfortunately we dont get tx on the NHS here but just waiting on the SA results so we can book a consultation and hopefully get things moving to start ICSI next yr.

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

Kate - sorry, I knew you were waiting (I remember the messages on the criteria in your area), I just thought you might have had some luck pushing them along.
I guess getting the cons appt will mean you can start as soon as you have the cash all saved up?  

Is the SA covered by the NHS?

Hayley.


----------



## zp

Hello again Hayley, Looks like the clomid is working if you are getting ovulation pain, good luck with the    I'll be crossing everything that this is your month.

Toni, yes house hunting is really stressfull, see any more this weekend?


Kate, getting all the tests done you can will speed things up eventually, but does getting dh to perform at the hospital really make up for all the pain we go through?

have a good day girls

love Zp


----------



## hayley30

Hi ZP,

I am still having v.mild pain - so guess maybe am still ovulating.
I've eaten Brazil nuts and drunk gallons of water, and today munched thru delicious olives (read in Top Sante that they are good for fertility).

have you heard from ClareW - I was hoping to hear how her pg was going.

Liked your counter - not long really to the lap &dye?

Bye
Hayley


----------



## Kamac80

Evening girls 

*Hayley* - Yeah as soon as we get the consultants appointment then we can decide if we definitly want to go through with ICSI and see if i can egg share to bring the cost down. Luckily if we go to the hospital we want to then we can pay for the tx as we go along but we have been saving already so it should be ok. The SA my hubby just done we were told originally we had to pay for it but as we pushed the GP a bit over it we got it for free which was good!!

*zp* - i know what u mean - he only has to do his thing in a pot where as we have to go through all the tests and EC etc etc - im glad he is being supportive.

Take care

Kate xxx​


----------



## zp

Hi Hayley - ClareW has been posting on the yorkshire girls thread and is getting on well.
Keep up the good work re bms. Then   to you.

Starting to worry about lap and dye now..........  but it will be good to finally findout if there is a problem.

Hello to kate and toni

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

zp u will be fine hun xx

Well it was a waste of time at the docs today as they dont have the SA results they go to the hospital so need to make an appointment there now!! So more delays which is annoying me!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## zp

ghrrrrrr nhs don't you love them ......NOT

hang in there kate you will manage this one day


love Zp


----------



## hayley30

Kate - its just another thing thats out of control for us - can't life EVER be easy.

ZP - have you booked a little time as hols post the lap, I've heard that many people rest a little after this procedure?  Also did you have an HSG already?

Toni - I completely agree with you - waiting and fertility go together, unfortunately.  Don't we now live life in periods of 2 weeks and also 3 months (for cons appts??!)

Yesterday, discovered/ learned of 2 pg ladies in my peer group at work, in the space of 10 mins! - pleased for them, and a bit green with envy.

Have been wondering (again!) if we are doing the right thing, being on the NHS, taking Clomid and waiting for IUI.  I am torn, if we went Private, if we have IVF would it be successful, would they discover the reason we are unexplained.  You can imagine I am driving my DH mad with all these thoughts (thankfully he's a saint, and has fairly reasoned with me that its best to try all these things first and then review the situation -and who knows my first month of Clomid may have done something  - it certainly caused some strange pains!)

catch you all later,
HAYLEY


----------



## Kamac80

Evening ladies!

Tell me about the NHS zp i work for them and they are a waste of time!! lol

Hayley - sorry that 2 more ladies are pg - hang in there it will be u one day  I wish we could get on a list for the NHS as i would gladly wait than pay £4000!!!

Speak soon

Kate xxx​


----------



## hayley30

Ladies,

I brought my first ever HPT kits - just in case my AF is late or even better (by trillion miles) doesn't show.     

I am a shy type so I see the JS own label ones, and note theres a twin pack.  I am weighing up whether I purchase (and during this time, I'm circling the pharmacy section -and hoping I don't see anyone from work).
As I pass the family planning section for a third time, I swop.  Only it doesn't go according to plan.  
The packs is semi stuck to the next pack back and so on.  I end up holding my pack with 4 more packs scattered on the floor.  I lunge my pack under the dorito's and do a single movement of floorsweep and bung the boxes back onto the shelf

I then ensure that toilet paper (got some of that lotus balm stuff - very nice) is placed to the side of the dorito's - thus ensuring no one can see whats hidden in the trolley.  I repeat a similar exercise at the checkout.  The remaining purchase goes without hiccups. .  And I feel gooooood.

Goodness knows why I would be shy at this purchase...guess it's cause its my secret and I am a complete woss.   

Have not told DH about the purchase, but hidden it in my box of fertility related material  (which also includes some specialist stores for PG clothes, in case I get lucky, and I am then going to buy loads of tight pg tops which tell everyone I'm pg!!!   PLEASE LET IT BE.

sorry for waffling, again.

Catch you all later,
Hayley


----------



## Toni.....

Hi All

Got AF yesterday and completely gutted.  I was really hoping it would be this month, what with starting the Clomid.  I was completely deflated when it turn it up.

I'm so sick of living my life waiting for it to turn up and every month I just know its on its way.  I was really hoping that it wouldn't turn up and I wouldn't have to go and have lap and dye but I know I'm going to end up having it done. 

I could picture myself having to ring the hospital to tell them that I didin't need it done now as I was preggers.  Yeah right, chance would be a fine thing.

Currently my best friend has just had a little one, my other friend (who had endo) just got a BFP and text me her first scan picture, my sister told me last week that she has a BFP and also on sunday just as AF turned up, we were told that Cousin on DH side if preggers again.  I could have cried.  I had literally just walked out of the toilet when I got a "guess who's preggers?".

Sorry for rambling on 

Toni
x x x


----------



## zp

Good morning (just)

Oh hayley, you made me  , I am just the same in the chemist - sort of mooch past half looking and end up buying loads of other stuff...I have so much shower gel.    for you. when is test day?

sorry about AF hun,   for toni today, I think we all dream every month that this will be the one - imagine names, choose out cloths etc....... stay hopefull one day it will be you. 

As for all those smug pg ladies smeggers (its a new word I've learn't on this site) what can you do - I try to be happy for them but mostly I ignore them.

In answer to your question my op is on thurs so I'm thinking of booking the following week off and seeing how I go. The surgen says it depends what they find and so how much they do to me as to how long I will need off.

hi kate - are you still on community placement or have you moved on? Hows it going?

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls 

*Hayley* - u r so funny!! lol I also have my bottom draw with little baby stuff in - i know some ppl think its sad but i dont care it gives me some hope that it will happen for us one day 

*toni* - u poor thing - my AF is here as well and had the worst pains last nite so had a hot water bottle and managed to now burn my stomach - it hurts so much!

*zp* - ive done my community placement now - i start on a surgical ward next week!!! Hope u r ok?

Kate xxx​


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Everyone

Since AF arrived and I know I'm not going to have the option of calling the hospital to let them know I don't need the Lap and Dye, Ihaven't stopped worrying about it.  I think about it every day and feel really appreihensive about it.  I really was hoping I wouldn't have to have it done but I know now that I'm going to have to. 

I suppose at least is a chance to maybe get some answers. 

How is everyone today? 

DP is working away in Wales at the moment so I'm having a really lonely week. 

Toni
x x x


----------



## zp

Hi Toni,

I'm pretty scarred too, I think its the anestetic I'm most worried about. The hospital have given me a whole lot of info and I was directed to this site, which helped abit, maybe you have seen it but just in case....

http://p197.ezboard.com/fendoboardfrm3.showMessage?topicID=3488.topic

I'm trying to convince myself that it is routine for the surgen - just another day at work and that it will be OK - I'm not sure its working . I still can't stop worrying about it. As you say it will be good to know what is going on.

 because you are on your own is dh back tomorrow?

I'm looking forward to BB final tomorrow - strangly after months of hating him this week I suddenly now think I want Richard to win. Are any of you as sad me?

hi to kate and hayley

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hi zp and toni - good luck with your lap and dyes - i will be thinking of u 

Not much going on with me - still waiting on the SA results!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Toni.....

I've not really watched much of Big Brother although I know I'd strangle Nicky if I had to spend any time in her company.

I've been hooked to Love Island, Bless Sophie Anderton as she is obviously highly disturbed and on a different planet but she does make me laugh with all her out bursts and I love the way the presenters constantly take the mick out of her. She is a right ***** and is completely oblivious to the fact that no one can stand her. ha ha  

DP is not back until next wednesday so all alone this weekend. i think I'm going to go out with the girls from work.

Toni 
x x x [br]: 17/08/06, 14:12ZP - Thanks for that link. I've read it and although the info was good I'm more worried now. It sounds worse than I thought.

Oh well only a couple of weeks and it wil be over with.

Toni
x x


----------



## hayley30

ZP - just posted on the clomid thread, think AF is come for me (day 23).  feeling like    

Hayley


----------



## zp

Hayley, I'm sorry and just in time for the weekend too....

Get into your PJs and get a glass of wine ....

feeling for you, 
love Zp


----------



## Ella*

Just wanted to say hi. I haven't stuck my head in for a while. Took some time out & a hol. Still inbetween but about to start treatment, wahoo, finally! 
Hope you are all closer to treatment now!


----------



## zp

Hi Ella

lovely to hear from you....when does treatment start?? 

I hope the quietness of this thread means that everyone is moving forward.......

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hi ella - good luck for when u start treatment!

zp - hi hun - as u know i am definitly going no where fast for a while so may be the only one left on the thread!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## zp

Don't worry I won't abandon you


----------



## Kamac80

Thank you zp!!!​


----------



## Ella*

zp & kamac, it really does seem to be just the two of you. 
I haven't read back far to see how you are both getting on but I hope well.  I saw you had lap & dye zp? All good I hope ...

I don't have actual date for treatment but know that the referral letter is with the clinic so I am guessing appoinment will arrive next week.  Having said all that as you know it's donor sperm for us & there is a major national shortage of donors so how long the wait is after that I don't know..  
At least it starts though!


----------



## Kamac80

Hi ella

I think zp has her lap and dye in a week or so?

I am definitely going no where fast so quite happy to be here all on my own if it comes to it!! lol I will have to go and recruit some more ppl!!

Good luck

Kate xxx​


----------



## Ella*

Oops ZP sorry, well good luck!! Kate you have the patience of a saint! I hope time flies...!


----------



## Kamac80

It should do ella!! I have all this studying in the meantime so it will take my mind off things....​


----------



## Ella*

Oh Kate, this is dire! 3 days & no one has posted!

I still haven't had my appointment through from the clinic & I gather the donor situation is still dire so I think it is safe to say I am still going nowhere fast!!


----------



## Kamac80

oh ella!! i know - where is everyone?!! Oh they are all pg!! lol

I will end up talking to myself!!


----------



## zp

I'm still here and my lap and dye date is getting closer    starting to get scarred now!! I know lots of people have had them but that doesn't mean I'm not worried!!

Ella I hope your appointment date comes soon.......

Tonight I'm going to the yorkshire girls meet in leeds, so that should be fun - the girls are lovely and its nice to meet people face to face.

Where did you go on holiday - I'm hoping to have one after the lap, I figure 1 week sick leave at home then if I'm feeling upto it 2 weeks away somewhere. Does this sound optermistic? We are just going to book at th elast min if I feel OK. Other wise dh has the time off and will stay home watching dvds with me.

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

Hi zp - hope tonite goes well at the meet 

I bet u are worrying a bit over the lap and dye - i would be worried as well - only because its going to hospital and having a procedure i guess - not coz of what they mite find! Do they sedate u zp? I think having a holiday will do u good but also staying at home watching DVDs and eating lots of chocolate could help!!

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

Hello Ellaw, ZP and Kate.

You are not alone!!!!

Am still about, its been a blurrrrr last few weeks...

DH got detailed SA, and we seem to discover that motility was 35% (which on the WHO scale was between pathological and borderline), he was also below on normal forms, but not so bad (15%)
So he is now taking some weird vit (Pycengenol) along with his mountain of other vits and nuts.
I felt v.confused, so called the cons who reassured us.  However we still cannot start IUI, maybe after the next SA (That will be his 5th test) - although thats not until mid Oct.  Maybe they'll be satisfied with the results, but then maybe not.

Then I was on Clomid this month, but had to stop after first tablet as my AF stopped...but came back again (now you see me, now you don't), so that was weird too.

So after tonight, I'll be on the 2ww....and so it goes on   

ZP - how are the nerves holding out - think of the positive - one step closer - what would be next step for you?  Did you already have an HSG?

Ella - any news for you

Kate - I hope you are ok.  I heard lots on the news yesterday about streamlining IVF... does that help you qualify?

Speak to you all sooner - if you don't hear me, I'm a lurking!!!  
Hayley


----------



## Ella*

Oh best of luck on 2ww Hayley! You may well be finally 'going somewhere fast!'


----------



## Kamac80

hello hayley nice to see u hun 

U really have been busy havnt u?!! So the clomid was a no go then? And your poor hubby!! lol 4 SA tests already!! I hope it all works out though.

Sorry i am quite thick - how do u mean streamling IVF? Thanks in advance!

We have the hospital on weds to get the results of my hubbys 2nd SA so will let u all know!

Kate xx​


----------



## zp

Hi Girls


  for you hayley on this months 2ww

How was the weekend?

I went to see Englad play Andora on Sat 5-0 amazing......then had a few beers in manchester. Its dhs b-day today so we are off out for  a meal tonight, trying to decide what to wear  

Pre appointment at hospital tomorrow so hopfully I'll hjave some going somewhere chat for you then

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya zp 

I bet the game was excellant u lucky thing! My hubby went to the pub and watched the Scotland game which he said was good!

How did the meal go last nite and did u decide on something to wear?!!

Good luck with the hospital appointment today it will be fine - they will probably just run through what u need to bring and the procedure etc as well as probably taking your blood pressure!

Not much with me - have hospital appointment tomorrow to find out hubbys second lot of SA results!#

Kate xxx​


----------



## Ella*

Good luck ZP today!! & you too Kate for tomorrow!


----------



## zp

I'm back from my pre-op appointment. I was very brave and went without dh. As Kate predicted they took my blood pressure, weighed and mesured me, took blood and a urine sample and told me to bring toothbrush etc. Then I got the junior doc who asked me about whether I was fit and well etc. So it was all fine. Next step a week on thrusday and I'm under the knife  . Gulp. 

Hows everyone else today?

Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya zp and ella

Not too bad then zp? Only 9 days to go - will be thinking of u loads xxxx

Kate xx​


----------



## doodles4

Hello ZP, Kate, Ella & Hayley, can I join you?  Feeling in major limbo at the moment and finding it difficult to find a thread for chatting.  Had an early miscarriage 2 weeks ago and feeling a bit numb.  We have 5 frozen embies waiting in Dundee but I suppose I have to wait a while for my cycle to return to normal before I can even think about transfer.

As one of you said it's all go, go, go and deadlines for this and that and then there's nothing.  Waiting to hear results of blood tests too to see if there's anything wrong with me (having treatment due to dh's low sperm count).

This is my first week back at work and it's really quiet so the days are dragging even more!  Never mind we have a fortnight off in October and are going to Center Parcs for a week with friends so really looking forward to that (only 33 sleeps!)

Now that I've found a meaningful thread will keep in touch.  
ZP - good luck with your op although we'll no doubt be in touch before nxt thurs.

Dawn x


----------



## zp

Hi doodles

Oh course join us you are very welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage  . How are you coping? 5 frozen ones is good though, when you are emotionally strong enough can you have another go? You deserve a nice holiday - centre parks looks good I've never been but heard lots of good things.

How your first day at work going? I'm trying to concentrate on writing a document but obviously its not working!!

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

Welcome Dawn to the thread of course u are more than welcome 

So sorry to hear of your miscarriage - i dont really have an idea of how u are feeling but we will support u as best as we can.

Center parcs is lovely - have been there about 4 times and always had a great time!

Hi zp hope u are ok?

Well where do i start about today...........

We saw one of the doctors and she went through our notes etc - hubbys second SA results were a lot better than last time so quite pleased with this! She wants me to have another scan to check my tubes etc and another blood test to check my FSH level and if im still ovulating and said after that maybe try me on clomid for 6 months. If this doesnt work then it will be IUI. I guess im pleased that we wont have to pay a fortune for ICSI now but what if the clomid and IUI doesnt work? I guess i just see what happens.

So thats it really!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Ella*

Welcome Dawn!

Kate, that's fantastic!!!! Many congrats on SA


----------



## zp

Hi Kate,

thats great news - are you feeding him lots of vitamins etc to keep his swimmers happy? I've heard that it can really help (especially if your results are a bit variable).

I'm sure either Clomid or IUI will work

love Zp


----------



## Toni.....

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't posted in a while.  I hope you are all OK? 

I also had my pre-op last Friday.  It went well, took my weight, blood pressure etc.  I left there feeling terrrible anxious.  I'm so nervous about the whole proceedure. I go in on Wednesday and its all I've thought about.  DP has the day off so its great he is coming with me.  I've been told that they don't always let your partner in with you as its a gyne ward.  I hope they do I don't want to face going in along.  

My DP has been so good, sometimes I forget to give him the credit that he is due. 

I was talking to him about the op on friday night in bed and I said I was a bit worried about the pain as I had read that some people have been on Morphine when they have come round!! Good God!!!! (but I think thats if they have extensive work done if they find anything wrong) anyway his reply was "don't worry your hard, you can take it"  I hit him with the pillow and asked where the symphany has gone?  We ended up fighting and laughing and that took my mind off of the op.

How is everyone else doing?

Toni
x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Thankyou ladies for your support - i do feel like im getting somewhere fast now!! lol

Hi toni nice to see u  Good luck for wednesday u will be fine honestly.

zp - he has been taking zinc for a couple of months now so i reckon it was that which done the trick so im still pumping him with zinc!! lol

Kate xxx​


----------



## zp

Hi Toni

I had my pre-op on tuesday and like you I'm now very anxous. I keep dreaming about the op. My dh also has the day off, apparently he can come on the ward for 30mins or so to help settle me in. Then he can come back at 2pm to visit. I'm not so pleased because origionally the consultant said he could stay all the time. Still he says he will wait outside the ward and I can shout very loud if I need him!!!

By this time next week it will be over for us both, and hopefully we will be resting and being pampered at home.

hello to evryone else

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

Not long to go now ladies - u will both be fine   I will be thinking of u loads

And yes make sure that husbands are pampering u or else!!

Kate xx​


----------



## doodles4

ZP & Toni - good luck to you both for this week.  I'm not really understanding what you are going through but I'm sure you'll be fine.

I've had a very quiet weekend, went out on my husband's motorbike on Saturday - it was such a gorgeous day and had my best friend round for tea yesterday.  Trying to support her as she's just found out her mum has terminal lung cancer - it's good to focus my energies on someone else.

Have decided to wait until the start of next year before trying again with our last embies, get Xmas out of the way (at least I'll be able to have a drink this year!)

Hi Zamac & Ella - hope you both had good weekends.  Take care all.

Dawn x


----------



## Ella*

Zp & Toni, thinking of you both this week!!
Dawn, oh yes, having a drink at xmas! I have used having a glass or two of wine as being one of the few upsides of the cr##py time! I'll miss it WHEN! I get pg!! ( note I am not using then word 'if')
Hiya Kate..

Ella
x


----------



## zp

2 day to go ahhhhhhhhh

thanks for all your good wishes - good luck tomorrow Toni

love
Zp


----------



## Toni.....

Thanks to you all

Hopefully this time tomorrow it will all be over with.

I'm nervous as hell but I'm sure it will be fine.

DP had footy accident on Saturday and literally shattered his leg.  He is still in hospital so there goes all my sympathy and being looked after!!!! oh well.  He is coming home today so the next few days should be eventful.

Toni


----------



## Kamac80

Hi ladies 

*dawn* - hope u r well?

*ella* - loving the positive attitude im feeling the same as well!!

*zp* - will be thinking of u in 2 days time!

*toni* - good luck for tomorrow u will be fine! Hope your other half is ok?

Kate xxx​


----------



## zp

HI

Well I'm feeling OK after my lap and dye, they found some endo and a couple of uterine polyps, all removed and we have to try naturally for a few months now.....I'm feeling much better today but looking forward to a week off work to recover properly.

Toni how are you ?

Hello to everyone else

Love Zp


----------



## Ella*

Hi ZP, congrats on getting it done & have something removed. Sounds weird I know but I have heard good things happen after polyps etc get removed. All fingers crossed!!!
Hiya Kate Toni, Dawn & Hayley 
x


----------



## Kamac80

Hiya *zp* - caught up with u on the other thread - glad it all went as well as can be!

*Ella* - hello hunny how r u?

Ive had my blood test done last thursday - 3 attempts later and 3 bruises they finally got some blood!!

Scan is tomorrow.....

Kate xx​


----------



## Ella*

Kate, you will have had your scan. All good I hope & your bloods too!


----------



## Kamac80

An update on today.......

TODAY......i had my scan - after waiting 45 mins i was finally seen! And after 45 mins of watching a huge amount of pregnant women go in for their scans (can u tell im peed off?!) so had the lovely dildo scan and they find the cysts that they found last time - only for them to have grown - great! They also found some endometriosis and they managed to get me into see the counsultant on friday morning to get booked in for a laparoscopy. The nurse said the waiting list is 17 weeks long but as i work for the NHS they will fast track me through. I feel quite down about this and devastated but i guess its not the end of the world.

Kate xx​


----------



## Ella*

Hi Kate, argh I know that cam! I hadn't known you had cysts. You poor thing, endo & cysts   Good to hear you might get it all zapped shortly! Not pleasant I know but a giant step forward. Hope it comes round quickly for you

Ella
x


----------



## zp

Dear kate

I'm sorry, yet more set backs. But don't be scarred, I won't lie and say the lap is a breeze but the thought of it was definatly worse than the reallity. And at least the cyst and the endo can be treated

And tell me about the pg ladies, it was the smoking ones I had to walk past outside that really got me. I also work at the hospital and always book my appointments for lunch time then when I get there (with my ID on) I tell them I'm on my lunch and start to eat my sandwiches - I find it helps keep the appointment on time!!!  

How work going just now? Are you managing to focus more?

hi to everyone else

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

Hi *ella* - thanks hun - i hope it can be sorted soon.

*zp* - Im getting myself worked up already about the lap - im so scared - just scared of going under the general really and the pain that goes with it. I felt i was dealing with everything ok thinking great that hubbys SA was good and if i was ok we could start on clomid etc and it would happen for us soon. Now i feel im not dealing with it and dont know why - i think it was a huge shock that there is something wrong with me as well - u know i get peed off coz i dont smoke, i drink once in a blue moon, i try and eat sensibly and trying to get the motivation to do some exercise! Im off work at the moment - i start a placement on the 30th october - and back to work for 2 weeks from the 2nd oct!

Sorry for a very me post

Kate xx​


----------



## zp

honestly hun, do you remember how scarred I was this time last week? Now its a distant memory. The pain was much much less then AF pain, more anoying than anything. And the general anestetic was fine too  I had never had one before and actually cryed on the anthesthetist when she came to see me pre-op (very embarressing), but after I just felt strangly tired, a cross between drunk and exhausted.


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks zp - ive been under anasetic before but many years ago when i was little - i think that adults are bigger wimps than kids!!

I am terrified to be honest!! But u have reassured me a bit 

Kate xx​


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Ladies

Well my lap and dye wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be although the outcome of having it done and no answers is killing me. 

Although the op went well, I was the last patient to go in and when I came round the surgeon had gone home. 
The sister in the ward came over and said that everything was fine and that my tubes and ovaries were clear, I was so so happy.  Anyways I looked at my notes just as I was leaving and although it said my tubes and ovaries were clear it also stated that they had found some old endo.  I asked the sister about this and she just said that its nothing to worry about and basically shoved me out the door.  I'd only been awake half and hour and I was sent home. I think they wanted to get me out so they could go home.  

Anyways I'm at the point now where I don't know where the endo is and whether they cleared it or not or what it means that the endo is "old" I'm so frustrated about it that I'm nearly always in tears when i think about it.

I thought this op was going to give me some answers but all its done is mak the way I feel even worse.
My follow up appointment is not until the 01/11 and I just don't think I can wait that long.  


I hope you are all well.  

Kate - honestly its not as bad as you think it will be.  The pain was very slight an like ZP has said it wasn't as bad as some AF pains.  You will be fine. 

Toni
x x x x


----------



## zp

Hi Toni

Glad you are back I was beginning to wonder what the hospital had done to you. Sorry you havn't got the answers you wanted but tubes and ovarys clear thats great news.

November will come round quick (time for one natural try?   ?) I have to wait till 11th Dec for the follow up  . I know what you mean about being shoved out the door my nurse practically had her coat on!! And if it makes you feel better even though I did see the surgeon, I forgot to ask where the endo was , I was too sleepy. 

Don't feel worse concentrate on feeling 100% better and knwing you are one step closer to your goal.

love your fellow patient

Zp


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Ladies

ZP- Yes I suppose I can take the fact that tubes are ovaries are clear as good news.  Its just frustrating though not having a proper answer.  I'm feeling much better today so I suppose Novembers not too far away. 

I was terribly ill from the anasetic, I was in bed for five days after and I couldn't eat and felt constantly sick.  I had it done on the Wednesday and I still couldn't get out of bed on the saturday, I hope its a long time before I have to have any other ops.

I'm glad that you had some answers and that they cleared yours away.  I've read that you have a good chance of conceiving within the next nine months so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, sorry I can't crossed anything else for you as I'm trying myself ha ha   

I hope everyone else is Good?

Toni


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Just thought i'd pop and say hi to anyone who remembers me and try spread some fairy dust


----------



## LisaBerts

Wondered if I can join you ladies?

I'm really going no where fast - although I do have a u/s scan and dildo cam on Wednesday - hopefully things will be a bit faster then!

I have read some of your previous posts and understand that the *'NOT KNOWING'* bit is bad. Sorry for barging in like this but think i belong on this thread at the mo!

Thanks Ladies

Lisa
x


----------



## Kamac80

hiya lisa come join us - or who is left of us!! lol

Good luck for wednesday - i also dont really like the dildo cam!!

Ive got my lap and dye in a week so not really going no where fast right now!

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Kamac80

Good Luck with your lap and dye - is this to keep an eye on your endo?

Take Care

Lisa
  x


----------



## Kamac80

hi lisa 

The lap and dye was suggested coz they done a scan to check i was ok so i could start on clomid but they found some endo so the lap is to see how much and hopefully laser it away so i will be clear! Wishful thinking i guess!

Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Kate xx​


----------



## Ella*

Good luck Kate & Hi Lisa.

Looks like I am finally 'going somewhere' but not fast! So bit in limbo as to whether I belong here any more. However, popped in to see how ya doing!
x


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Kate & Ella

Just popped on to say they found a cyst on my ovary, on my scan yesterday (2cm big) - ultra sound woman said she couldn't tell me any more because she's not a Dr. so I will have to wait for my Dr. to receive the report from scan.

Hope your both well and going somewhere a bit faster!!

Kate keep on with the Wishful thinking - It sometimes does us good    

Take Care

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

hi ella and lisa

ella u are always still welcome to chat here 

Lisa sorry they found a cyst and that u have to wait which is a pain - it always feel like u are waiting!

Well yesterday i had my pre op and it all went ok - im having a lap and dye and a left cyto....something or other!! lol Basically they will be taking the 2 cysts away! I had to give a blood sample and after 2 nurses and 20 mins later i nearly passed out! In the end i got someone on my ward to take the blood! So now all set for tuesday when i get admitted!

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Good Luck for Tuesday Claire!

Hope everything goes well.   

Love

Lisa
  x


----------



## Ella*

Lisa, ooh to your cyst. Will they offer you lap & dye too? Hope they sort it out! Kate, thinking of you for Tuesday! A nurse passing out for bloods!


----------



## LisaBerts

Ella - about Lap and Dye will have to wait for GP to go through report with me - report not back from hsopital yet .

*WAITING AGAIN*

See Ya Later

Lisa
x

PS. Kate good luck for tomorrow !!


----------



## Kamac80

hiya *lisa* hope u get the report soon! I hopefully get admitted tomorrow but they wont do the lap etc until wednesday although now AF came last nite and hearing that they mite not actually do the op now coz of that! I hope they do the op as ive geared myself up for it now.

*Ella* - lol i know im such a wimp with blood tests as i have deep veins and it takes them forever to get a vein up!

Well my exam is over and done with! I think i have done ok - time will tell.....

Kate xx​


----------



## Ella*

Kate! Thinking of you!! Hope they get it done so it's then done & dusted & no more WAITING!!!    
Lisa, argh WAITING again!!! 

Well, surprise surprise, I am waiting again. I am now on the Donor waiting list & they can't even tell me how long that'll be roughly. ( Donor sperm is v. scarce at the moment) If it were only a few couples I am sure they'd say so there must be 100's, sob! He just said the amount was irrelevent as it's when you get a match. Coupled with I need my cycles regulated... so have been put on the sort of pill... Arghhhhhhh  

Somehow you need to laugh but I really am dreading more waiting   & being another year old ( birthday in the new year!   )


----------



## LisaBerts

Kate - Hope alls well and AF hasn't delayed anything! or hasn't turned up!!

Ella - *HO NO NOT MORE WAITING* - Tottally with you on the .

I've pushed my belly in today to see if I could actually feel my cyst  Think I did but now I'm in a bit of pain, if it doesn't wear off might have to go to Dr's (Stupid I know!!)

See you both Later

Love

Lisa
x


----------



## Ella*

Ooh, Lisa, your cyst. Did you feel it? I liked your old user name lol. You've changed it!

Kate, how are you? I'm guessing they did it?


----------



## zp

Sorry girls 

I've been away for so long......hi to lisa

so how is it going with everyone, I'm a bit lost, can I suggest everyone who normally posts or would like to post on here gives us an update.

I'm fully recovered from lap and dye now and ttc naturally till we see the consultant in dec.  
They found endo but appartently zapped it and my tubes are now clear....

waiting for BMS hopefully next week......

have a good day ladies

love zp


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Ladies

Hi Zp - Glad your lap and dye went well - and good luck with the BMS - will keep my fingerscrossed for you!

I have changed my name because on my local thread they kept calling me Ann and I kept missing stuff because my names Lisa   also DH was reading a message sent to me and it was addressed to Ann - also his ex's name!   

Sorry for confusing people!

Ella, Kate and ZP - hope you are all well and getting somewhere!!

Love

Lisa
  x


----------



## Toni.....

Hello Ladies

Its been a while since I've posted. 

We are trying naturally until cons appointment 01/11, where I will also get my lap and dye results.  they found some OLD endo (what ever that means) so looking forward to apointment just to get some answers. 

Hello to anyone thats new and I'll try and read up on whats been going on.

Toni
x x x


----------



## hayley30

hello

I've been quiet too on the site.  
How are you all doing?
I am on clomid right now (sweaty nights and some quite sweaty days too)
I have my first IUI next week, am so v.excited but I'm worried we'll be cancelled for one reason or another so trying to control myself.
Am also seeing cons next week - so a chance to ask a few more things (keep a notebook near  me at all times!).
It does feel I may be going somewhere as stuff is happening, but whether or not it makes a difference we'll know in a few weeks.

ZP - Glad you are recovered, keep busy till Dec (the dreaded waiting game)
Toni - not long till the con's, hope you get answers that are useful to you.
Hi Lisa/ Kate/ Ella - thankfully its friday!  
Same old gang around, lets have some shifting off this site to a bump site...we've been here long enough now.     hope the fairydust does some magic.

Hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I have posted on this thread for a good while

We moved house in august then been busy decorating altho not got far   

and then we have been away for most of october

We had our cons appt 2 weeks ago just over  

I was patronised by a nurse about my bmi which has reduced from 35 to 29.5 
my dh was fuming and told the cons he wasnt impressed!

Anyway now we have to wait for funding   the pct told me 18-24 months altho that may change in june next year when i hit 35 as i will be higher priority

We had planned to ttc au natural but my af has disappeared somewhere and yet i have all the symptoms of af about to appear she just dont    

sad to see that a few of the names i remember are still posting   lovely to see u but sad ur not posting on a dif type of thread if u get what i mean

I will do personals over the weekend 

Have a good weekend
love Emxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello  Everyone

We seem to be getting more people on this thread   maybe the consultants are winding down for Christmas!!

Hope we are all only on this thread for a bit - although keep in touch and update us on how your getting on.

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls 

Sorry its taken me ages to post but ive been feeling like ive been hit by a bus to be honest!

*Ella* - hope u are not on the waiting list too long. The lap was ok but i will do a full update at the bottom here!

*lisa* - stop poking at your cyst!! lol

*zp * - glad u have recovered from your lap and dye. How long has it taken u?

*toni* - good to hear from u and good luck with the consultants appointment.

*Hayley* - hope the clomid is going ok and good luck with the IUI.

*em* - yep im still here posting! I think i joined the site last november but im still here! I hope they can get u funding soon. And i cant believe the nurse moaned at u about your BMI when u had done so well.

Well i had my lap and dye on wednesday - they removed the 2 cysts on the left ovary and drained the cyst on the right ovary - both were endo cysts, they lasered all the endo away in the tubes but found that the ovaries are stuck to my pelvic wall. So dont know what this means!

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Kate - Glad your back, 

 I know how stupid  was I - don't even know why I wanted to feel it!  Good news is that it has stopped hurting last couple of days and my report should be with my GP this week. 

Sorry to hear you are feeling like the No. 90 just run into you! I'm sure you'll be better soon. When will you find out what you have to do next?

Hope everyone else is OK

Love

Lisa


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Hope that u have had a lovely weekend

Weather a bit pants here,autumn is deffo upon us

Kate i know we have "spoken" kind of but hope ur getting some rest!!

Lisa oooh cysts not nice  do u know what type of cyst it is??
perhaps i sholdnt ask!!

Ella how r u hun

zp and toni how r u both

hayley dont think we have "chatted" before hun so special  to u sweetie

well i cant believe i am cd50, thing is its felt like af been on her way since day 21 she just aint got off the bus!!

all i had 2 weeks ago is brown spotting and a spotting of red its not me at all my af in sept was for 2 weeks so wondering if this is why i didnt notice af, then again who knows i am not due for follow up appt til feb 2007

chance of a natural are slim enough but since we only bms once its even more unlikely!

thing is i cant progress forward til i get af and cant move on with funding from the pct as they insist having my bloods before reviewing me

argh dont u just hate ur body sometimes

Sorry to whinge

Love to all not mentioned
Emxx


----------



## Ella*

Hi ladies,

Kate, glad it's over & hope your sticky ovaries get unstuck or if they don't that it doesn't matter.
Here's hoping after all the zapping that you have a successful natural bfp!!!


----------



## zp

Hi 

kate glad they got rid of the cysts - stay in bed till you are fully better don't try to do too much too soon. I did and it came back to bite me.

em have you tryed a pg test. at least you'd know for sure it was neg?

lisa, hows the pain form the cyst? can't beleive you poked at it  

haley good luck with the IUI this week, keep us posted

hello to toni and ella, still waiting with you.....
love Zp


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Ladies

Its the dreded Monday blues.  I'm not very good on a Monday.
I'll apologise if I'm a bit vague with all thats going on with you ladies, I think I'm going to need to back track through the posts to find out about you all.

Em - I wouldn't worry about ranting, we are hear to listen. I can't eblieve your on cd50, that must be horrible for you hun especially if its felt like its been coming since cd21.  I hope it comes for you soon! or not I suppose for BFP.  Now I'm confused    
You may have said in previous posts but what are you waiting on the funding for?

I can't wait for my cons appointment, not long now.  I was so dissappointed when I had Lap and Dye and then never got any feed back as to what they had found or done etc etc, although I do know that tubes were clear but found some old endo but don't know where and if they zapped it or not.  so its going to be good to have some answers at last.   
My cycle has been different this month though, (pain and such) so they must have sone something down there. 

It sounds a bit like you Kate! not knowing what that means!!  its annoying that you wait all this time and then walk away not knowing whats going on. 

Zp - I'm still hear love.
Hello to eveyone else. 
Hope your all having a good day.

Toni
x x x


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Everyone

Hope we all survived the Monday Blues - My DH on nights this week so having a girly bath and bed night tonight!! 

Em - I haven't found out what type of cyst I have yet - phoned GP today but they haven't got the report yet!  They are really pushing the limit of two week for a report - will try again tomorrow - then if there's anything wrong my GP will have to make me an appointment - they aren't allowed to tell you over the phone   - I really am getting miffed off with all this waiting.
Sorry your having a sh*t time of it all at the mo cd50 can't believe it - must be really crap with the PMS from CD21.

Toni - hope you get your answers soon hun

zp - hope the waits not a long one

Kate - how are you getting on?  Hope your feeling better.

Ella - Hope your OK - what are you waiting for now?

Love to everyone - sorry for missing people out will catch up later.

Lisa


----------



## LisaBerts

Em- found out from GP today that it is a Physiological cyst - they didn't really explain it all to me (like what on earth causes that?) but said that they think it will go away on it's own.  I'm going to phone them again tomorrow with my list of questions - had to be quick because DH was in bed when they phoned!! 

Does anyone know if this would be the problem with my ovulation?  My progesterone test CD21 showed I didn't ovulate.

Again stupid me   - didn't even ask what to do next - Think I'm just waiting for my 1st apt date with Assisted Conception Unit.

Hope everyones well

Love

Lisa
  x


----------



## Ella*

Hi Ladies,

Argh, Em, I know long cycles! Currently on cd 130!! my longest ever & the only reason I am going to reach end of this cycle within a week is the meds I ahve been put on! My last cycle was text book. I very much hope not, but do you think you might have PCO like me? Fingers corssed not though!

Lisa, Yes, I'm waiting for sperm! Unfortunately an essential part to this process 

ZP, Hayley, Toni, Kate, Hi there!

Coo, fair few lap & dyes on this thread! Hope they all do the trick & instigate natural bfp's for you all!


----------



## Martha Moo

Evening girls

I am back to work tomorrow but have to go to gp in the morning before i go and my appt is 840 oh  my word am not normally up at that time!!

Ella.... i do have pcos, altho i have had regular cycles since i had ovarian drilling back in 2002, since then my cycles have been between 24-27 days so this is complete turnaround, i did a test tonight and was bfn

have another one to do in the  morning just in case but i doubt it

what meds are u on ?? and just to think i asked the cons for something to hold off af so it never came on holidays   

Lisa.... yes it sounds as if ur cyst, is a cyst that will go when u have a bleed
How long is ur cycle??  i only ask as they say day 21 but they assume everyone has a 28 day cycle.

Hope ur gp can answer ur questions tomorrow

Kate hope that u r resting up after ur lap honey
did they unstick ur ovarys from the pelvic wall, i have had that done twice

zp, toni hayley hope ur all well

catch up with u all tomorrow night

love emxx


----------



## Ella*

Em, sorry I hadn't 'met' you before or read back re your PCOS. It's an absolute B isn't it! Could they drill again if need be? Awful.... I only had this flare up about 4 years ago. Before then I was a classic 28 dayer!
I'm on Norethisterone & it will hold of AF's! It stopped my constant spotting that I had until I ov. But I didn't ov so it went on & on....

Good luck!


----------



## Kamac80

Hello girls 

*lisa* - am feeling a lot better now thanks. Have my review appointment with the consultant on the 12th of december! Will u not ovulate then if the tests came back saying u hadnt? Unless u have ovulated late?
*
em* - any news on the dreaded AF yet? Im feelin better than i was when chatting to u the other nite - in fact my headache went as soon as i had opened my bowels (sorry tmi!) i hadnt been for about 5 days!! lol I dont know what they will do about the ovaries but i have heard of ppl getting pg with stuck ovaries.

*ella* - how on earth do u cope with a 130 day cycle?!! that would drive me  Im lucky with being pretty much regular.

*zp* - i tried to do too much the day i left the hospital which is probably why i felt so rubbish for a few days! Hope u are ok?

*toni* - when is your follow up appointment?

Hope everyone else is ok? Im just still relaxing and start a new placement on monday!

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

Hello all,

Em - CD50....that must be stressful, for once it must be a come on AF chant!!!
Ella - ditto Kates comment, 130 cycle must be hard to deal with
Lisa -I have never heard of the cyst you mention, hope you got your answers sorted.
Toni - when is your cons appt?

Ok, brace yourselves...here's my update....

I have had scans everyday this week (it is so hard to balance work and scans - how do people manage??).  ANyway it was a yippee as I had a basting Wed (my first, a little uncomfortable rather than actually painful and quite undignified...I won't elaborate yet! ok some parts were a bit painful, but nothing I couldn't live with).  

I lay down in the back seat on the way home - lying on the side of the follys so to help direct the sperm to the correct side...would it make any difference, i do not know but it was worth a go.  I forgot how nice it was to lie down in a car thats moving along...I'll repeat that again after a big night out.

Only today it seems that there are still v.large follys which haven't burst so after todays scan I got a shot of something to make it all happen and then I'm back in tomorrow for another basting.  Am sure I'll be used to the basting procedure by then...after all with all the TVS scans I am feeling less and less embarressed about bearing all.
Anyway I am hobbling a bit now as the jab in my butty has given me a dead-hip, and the jab is also making me ovulate (I had some massive follys - a couple around 30mm - so am sure that is why I have tummy pains too)

I have begun keeping a diary of this IUI, so I can look back at it next time (unless we get a BFP!!!!please, please, please).
I do finally feel that something is happening, after 2 and a half years the treatment which could give us a baby has begun

Lots of    to all

Hayley - happy, if not a little sore.


----------



## Ella*

Hayley, oh the joys if losing your dignity. All the best & all crossed that your basting is a positive result!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just a quick post from me tonight

Hayley sending u  nice style for the journey home!!

Kate hope ur recovering well

Ella and zp hope that ur both well

Lisa hope u got some answers from ur gp

Toni hows u

Not much to report here really
Went for my fsh and lh
boy did it hurt, getting blood out of a stone is me!! tho once it starts takes an age to stop lol
Hoping not to bruise last time was a corker of a bruise

Not sure what the test results will show in all honesty because still no af my gp did say it may give an indication when af would arrive but that sounds a bit   to me but hes the expert (i think!)

Love to anyone i havent mentioned

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls 

*Hayley* - oh dear sorry had to laugh at your story and lying in the back of the car! But yes definitely a good idea! I hope its worked for u and u get that long awaited BFP - keep us updated please 

*Em* - i am feeling a lot better thanks. U poor thing with having blood taken - i am the same, When i had to have my blood taken 2 weeks ago for pre op it took 2 nurses and 20 mins later i practically fainted and yet still no blood so i told them to forget it and i got my colleague at work to do it! Which was a waste of time coz when i went into hospital last week they had no results as it was a different hospital so the sister on the ward took my blood but done it in a vien on my hand with a needle and syringe which really hurts!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

Hello,

Am in a thank chunchie its friday mood.  Yipppppeee week end is here!

Em/ kate - bet you're both down as a non-bleeder...I wonder if nurses highlight people for being more difficult customers, even if they can't help it (!)  Sorry, but you mustn't be so greedy with your blood  
Just realised - Kate, you work in a hospital(?) so you probably know if nurses make notes on this type of thing.

Well i had my 2nd basting of the cycle, and whilst the spectum thingy was a tad painful (Yiks!) afterwards it wasn't sore like last time.  But that was this morning, and now my tummy has begun to bloat out like the last time I used Clomid.  I actually look pregnant - 6 months!  and it is sore to hold in, so no tight clothes this week-end...think I may need to veg on the sofa to avoid certain people asking if I'm pg....ok, I could manage a curry...but no vino for me!

Hello to all the other girls too.

Hayley - Bloated but smiling (delirious)


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

 for the  

 

When is ur test date honey

love emxx


----------



## zp

hi

 Halyey oh I hope it works for you hun.

I was away in oxford with work for a couple of days but back for the weekend and off shopping in town soon.

Hope everyone has a good weekend

love zp


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Everyone

Just wanted to let everyone know the Dr's don't seem to think my cyst is a problem and that it will dissapear on its own!   Phoned Clinic today and they have assured me that I must be seen by a speciallist before 10 November for my initial consultation - only thing is   is here and wondered if I should try to delay until shes gone?? - What happens at the 1st apt?  Will AF have to be finished (i thought so!). - Although no date received yet - she should hopefully have cleared off anyway!!

Hope everyones OK! and Good Luck lots of  and hope the pin cushions are repairing well   

Thanks

Love

Lisa

PS. Sorry for the ME   (Info ME) post - will catch up with everyone later.


----------



## Ella*

Lisa, great news re your cyst hopefully going on it's own!


----------



## Kamac80

hi ladies sorry havnt been on for a few days as have started my weeks placement with the acute pain team - very interesting so far!

*Hayley* - good luck with the 2ww! Yes as a student nurse we definitly label the non bleeders and the awkward people! lol 

*lisa* - thats good news about the cyst at least. Im also being thick and what is the consultation for? Is it for treatment?

Hi to* ella*, *zp* and* em* 

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Kate

 your not been thick hun - yep it's for treatment!

Hope everyones OK

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

hi lisa 

I hope u get an appointment soon and get to start treatment.

I feel thick at times but with being on this site u speak to so many people u lose at what point everyone is at!

Well work was interesting today - this 26yr old lad had to have this IV injection which costs £2500!!!!! Now we know where our taxes etc go!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Kate

I know what you mean about loosing track of everything, I forget too  .

OMG £2500 what is IV?  Immediate Ventilation, that's what you'd need at that price!!   

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

lol lisa! IV means...damn i cant remember! Think it means intra venous! Basically an injection into the vein! Dont come to my hospital by the way!!!   

Sorry feeling tearful now as a friend of mine on this site is in hospital she is 27 weeks pg with twins - i hope they hang on xx

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

I'm sure your hospitals not that bad!! It would be a bit out of my way but I'm sure they would see me quicker   - I have been informed that my consultant hasn't got the capacity to see me (whatever that means) - They are going to miss my breach date - and my apt date is in the hands of the gyne appointments co-coordinator - maybe it might make sense to you!! (i haven't got a clue ).

Hope your friends OK and I'll keep my fingers crossed that they all hang on too!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Ella*

£2,500 really? Grief... Makes you wonder how much our other nhs treatments cost....

All crossed for your friend Kate


----------



## Kamac80

hi lisa hope u are ok today? I dont really know that side with appointments and that - Maybe it means your consultant hasnt got a time slot to see u on a particular date? That is bad though.

Hi ella - i know it makes u wonder doesnt it how much it costs to have a stay in hospital!

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

Hi Girls,

Time is ticking slowly in my 2ww....I do hate this feeling of wishing my life away, as I crave to reach test date  .  It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't a constant cycle of AF, Ov, 2ww.....  With IUI It feels like the excitement we felt when we started ttc  - all new and exciting, full of promise etc...well that went away after 18 months and this is the first time that feeling is back.  Come on little eggy, you can make it to implantation 

I've been away with work for a couple of days so missed out on a few messages....

Kate - any news yet on your FF in hospital?  Please update us, am sure we're all awaiting news.

Lisa/Ella - hello, hope all well with you.

btw - any one on cantact with ClareW (Who started this thread, but is now pg?)

Bye Hayley


----------



## Kamac80

hi hayley - u poor thing wanting to test! It will come soon i promise 

Yes my FF text me and they are keeping her in till she gives birth - think they are waiting till 32 weeks. All scarey stuff.

Yes i speak to ClareW hun.

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

hi ladies

Hope everyones OK today!

Kate why is it "bad though?" - Re: consultant - (other than not seeing her on time? )
Hope your feeling bit better today - I send my love and best wishes to your FF and twins in hospital, hope they are all feeling better and hanging on.

Hayley we all seem to do the same thing - coz I haven't seen a consultant yet, I keep thinking the same AF. Ovulation etc..  Although have done since starting ttc!! - It seems it's all a waiting process, I hope your "little eggy" gets implanted this time 

Ella hope your well

Anyone I forgot sorry hope your all OK and getting somewhere

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

hi lisa i think i mean to say (unless im getting confused here) that as your appointment is in the hands of the gyne appointments co-coordinator and that u mite pass your breach date - that it sounds like nobody knows what they are doing or what is happening? Passing the buck i guess.

Have u got someone to contact about that? Or does nobody have a clue what is happening?

Hope i am making sense here? Sorry if im not.

Kate xx​


----------



## zp

Good morning,

Well girls today is CD34 (normally I'm 35-36 days) so as usuall I have been getting my hopes up, choosing names, eyeing up nurseries near work etc.. Unfortunatly I had a cry for no reason monment last night and theres a heavy feeling in my stomach today so you know what is coming, decided to try to hold out till monday to test. JB if you can wish me any luck then today would be good    (you are now our offical lucky mascot (you can choose what animal outfit you want to virtually wear  )).

Haley,    for test day

ClareW is doing well, she posts on the yorkshire girls meeting places thread. not long to go for her now.

hi to everyone

love zp


----------



## zp

too late    has arrived as usual. Why do I get so excited every month  

Feeling sick, in pain etc and had 2 crys in the loo so far today, when can I go home and have a large glass of wine  

sorry feeling sorry for myself and need a hug but have to be brave as at work......

(also sorry about mention of JB in last post- I copied it from another one and realise it doesn't make sense to you)

Hope you all have fun weekends at least I can   now.

love Zp


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Ladies

I have just been contacted by the gyne appointments woman.   I have got my initial consultation on Tuesday.  Although it's with a different Consultant, Miss Sarah Kaufmann, can't find as much info out about her as I did for Mrs Sharma, but I'm sure she'll be just as good - will pop on the yorkshire girls thread later to see if anybody else has seen her.

Thanks Kate, it appears someone does know whats going on!!

I feel like this is my 1st of many milestones - hopefully eventually resulting in a little miracle.

ZP - sorry about the  turning up - That always happens to me too   . You deserve that large glass of wine and some chocolate today!!

Hope everyones well

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

Hi *zp* sorry that AF got u hun - i hate that when u build your hopes up so much and its a BFN - i do that to myself every month.

*Lisa* - thats great news about the appointment and on tuesday which is even better. Good luck   

Well i have a stinking cold which i think ive caught from work! I have finished my weeks placement and start a new one on monday.

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Kate - hope your NEW placement is fantastic - Best of Luck

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks lisa - im with infection control team for a week so should be interesting!

Hope u are having a good weekend?

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

Hello Girls,

 
zp, I just joined you today in the AF club.  My IUI didn't work .  I knew yesterday as first signs of AF arrived but was no debating by this morning.
I had 2 little crys too   , 1 yesterday when I went to bathroom and discovered AF pre-arrival and  in the car on way to work yesterday.  Today I was feeling annoyed about it  
However I am delighted that the hospital managed to fit us in for another IUI, and its perked me up a bit when I thought nothing could         .  I've booked a couple of days off work around this time to help with the hospital visits and that too is perking me up.  (cannot believe life has come to the point where i am excited about days off to goto the hospital, is this what life will be like and for how much longer?)

ZP, it is a bit naughty to plan nursuries  , probably best to put your decorating ideas onto something else next month (perhaps fancy gift wrapping for xmas pressies?) , although I do understand.  Our PC is in the room we've decorated for a nursury...its all freshly pained with new carpet, drapes and wardrobes.  I'll put the nursury border etc up as soon as we get a double blue...fear not though, I haven't brought anything for nursury decor but I have all the basics done (ok  - not exactly basics, spent more on the decor than I did for our room... . naughty me!

Kate, good luck with the new placement, I hope the peps are nice there.

Lisa - good luck with the appt, let us know how you get on.

Why is the week end not here yet??  It feels like friday (a depressed friday at that)

My song of the moment is the one in the charts that sings about its a great world, but I can't feel it right now.  sums up life perfectly.  DO you know the one I mean?

Here's a sprinkle.    

Take care
Hayley


----------



## Ella*

Hayley & ZP sorry to hear of your bfn's.
This is so taxing isn't it!
I go to my pregnant friends for dinner next week. They now know we have been ttc but not to the degree & length we have. It's all I can do to stay upbeat in their presence which they deserve...


----------



## Kamac80

hi hayley sorry it was a BFN for u but great news about having another shot at IUI. the placement is going ok thanks - done some air sampling today which was quite interesting and doing some audits on the wards which was also great to do - the power i had!! Plus on one ward i was so disgusted to see how many staff didnt wash their hands or use alcohol gel when going in and out from seeing a patient!

Ella - Hope the dinner goes ok next week - keep strong hun.

Kate xx​


----------



## zp

hayley 



I'm sorry it was BFN, lets hope next time its BFP, are you having a go next month?

KATE glad someone is auditing the wards, when my dad was in hospital he caught mrsa and I still had to remind a couple of the nurses to wash their hands on the way out of his side room  


lisa, how was the appointment today?


ella, good luck with the dinner, I'm in a place where I find being with pg people really hard just now. hope you manage to think of a few none pg subjects to talk about.


Does anyone  remember me complaing about the heat at my work? well its still 33 degrees (I'm in shorts!) seriously this is driving me mad.....

have nice evenings ladies

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

oh no zp i didnt know it was so hot at your work! What is being done about it?

Thats also awful about your dad and the MRSA - also well done u on telling the nurses to wash their hands etc. I found out today that our hospital is one of only 3 that have an infection control team which is great news! But also found out that when they done the audit on the ward i normally work on last week we done really badly which is not good. By the way i am very good at washing my hands and using aprons and gloves and i havnt been on my ward for about 4 weeks now!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days!!

Hayley and zp - sorry about you bfn's 
Hayley - glad hospital fit you in and you can have some positive from it!

ZP - Hope they sort out the heat - because you'll have to take you woollies with you for the way home! It's so cold outside today!!  Looks lovely but its freezing!

Ella - good luck hun with your pg. friends for dinner!! - PM me if you need to - even if it's just to let off some steam!!

Kate - Hope your still enjoying your new placement.

See ya all later

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

Hi lisa - how did the consultation go?

My placement has been good this week - i have my last day tomorrow. Just found out that next yr i have a placement in a private clinic and then another placement in A and E which is great coz i wanted to go there!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Kate - Consultation went well and like you suggested Dr. seemed to think that my Progesterone test was done too early!
Although I have some more tests FSH and LH blood test between CD1-5 - what does this tell them?
and an HyCOSy - a scan to see if my tubes are OK

I'm still a top contender for this thread though because although these tests are conducted when I next get my period - Don't see Consultant again for results until March  

Consultant said that if my tubes aren't blocked and Martins little men are all swimming in the correct direction she'll treat me with tablets - but if either of these are wrong, we'll be looking at IVF. 

Forgot, she also said that she would treat me because she can see that I'm not obese but it would help if I lost a few pounds  

Glad your placements been good and think I'd like A&E because I'm so nosey!   

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

hi lisa 

Glad that the appointment went well and really sounded positive. Im not sure about the CD 1-5 blood tests - i had them done a month or so ago and they were normal but have no idea still what they were for!!

I hope that things work out for u and like yourself i still feel i am going nowhere fast!

I know thats why im happy about going to A and E to see the blood and guts side and to be really nosey of course!!

Kate xx​


----------



## hayley30

OMG...


AF SEEMED TO STOP AND I DID A TEST, AND I GOT THE FEINTEST OF LINES.  My first IUI seems to have been a success.

                       

So I did another test, using first response, and I got another feint line.
I have done another test this morning and the feint line is getting a tiny bit stronger.  Am still spotting but the fertility cons says that is normal.

OMG, I am in shock.
But also don't want to get my hopes up, please let this baby hold on in there (I cannot believe I am a little bit pregnant!!!)
Am i finally going somewhere fast?

Will send personals when I can breath!!!!
Hayley


----------



## zp

Hi Hayley

OMG indeed I really hope this is it for you     congratulations


lisa, day 1-5 tests are to see if your eggs are of high quality and whether you are going into menapause. (levels should be low). They also may test for pituitary function and thyroid function too.

I asked the doc to let me do a couple of day 21 (or when ever it is for you) tests over a week and a half then we looked back and saw which one was at the right time of the month after AF had come.

hello to everyone else have nice weekedns

love zp


----------



## LisaBerts

Hayley - Congratulations  on your 

zp - thanks for info. Anyway hope I don't get chance to have that blood test - hope I get  too - this month (probably a bit of wishful thinking! ) but you never know! - Have a lovely weekend.

Kate - how you getting on?

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

OMG hayley what fantastic news! Like u say a line is a line and u should get excited!! What happens from here?

lisa - im ok hun have finished my placement now so on study leave till christmas although still have to go into work and do few more shifts to catch up on my hours but i dont mind!

Kate xx​


----------



## Ella*

Congrats Hayley!


----------



## Kamac80

Hi ladies hope u all had a good weekend?

I was working and went to my mums yesterday as she was doing a roast dinner!

Kate xxx​


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Kate

Hope you enjoyed your dinner!  Always love dinner at my Mams!

I was shoe shopping so had a really good weekend

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

hi lisa 

My dinner was lovely - cant beat a mums roast dinner!! Although was boring me to tears about arranging her wedding for next yr as i am a bridesmaid - the dress she has picked out for me although is lovely but really wouldnt suit me!! I just sit there and smile!!

Did u get some shoes?

Kate xx​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sorry havent posted on here for a bout a week

Been in my poorly bed

I had sinusitis and had to go to the  he was very negative about our tx 

Today i got a letter from top IF guy at local hospital who has reccomended to the commisionning manager that i be given funding for 1 tx at Jessops which was my choice sooo happyi dont have to change clinics

Even more exciting we go to panel tomorrow with the PCT so should get an idea of a date for tx 

Hayley  on your  fantastic news sweetie

Kate whens the wedding! what color is the dress

Lisa hope that u got some lovely shoes

zp hope ur well hun
ella hows u

love to all i missed

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi em lovely to see u on here 

U poor thing u have been so ill  Also great news about a funded treatment and massives of good luck for today.

My mum is getting married in august next year - she is having a red dress and she wants the bridesmaids to have black dresses!! Her choice not mine i wish to add!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LisaBerts

I got 2 pairs of shoes!  needed them to cheer me up!

Not even shoes making me happy at mo - I'm full of STUPID COLD!

Hope everyones well.

Kate glad you enjoyed your dinner - and I'm sure you'll look great as bridesmaid!! - RED and BLACK - sure it's different!  

Em - great news about your tx!  sending you load of luck   

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

hi lisa sorry to hear u have a cold - i had one last week and felt really awful and thought it would never go away but it did!!!

Sending u some hugs      

Kate xx​


----------



## zp

Afternoon all,

Em, sorry you have been ill - hope the meeting with pct went well today, who is your consultant at jessops mine is Mr Skull. What happens at the panel?

Kate, my sister got married in a red dress and her bridesmaids wore black, sounds much worse than it was - infact they all looked really nice not like grown ups in childrens dresses as you get at soem weddings. At least you might where a balck dress again.


 for lisa hope your cold gets better soon.

my main news is the return to reallity of the temp at work, which is making my days so much nicer.

ella not heard from you in a few days how are you?

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

hiya zp  Im glad to hear that work is a little easier for u now they have sorted the temprature!

Thanks for the reassurance on the dresses as well - im sure it will look fine but u just get these images in your head!

Kate xx​


----------

